# Chief being a leader Driveler #219



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Somebody post a video


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

I suck, can't even post a vid from phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

I don't even have a sippy cup, let alone enough cup holders, only 2 stickers and one of them is faded out.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

I can't either


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Somebody post a video


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

sniff sniff

ahhhhh a driveler that hasn't been spoiled 






yet


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> sniff sniff
> 
> ahhhhh a driveler that hasn't been spoiled
> 
> ...



Quack still asleep.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Quack still asleep.



I hinted

You said it.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Thanks Mz TuTu


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Hope the number is correct


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Hope the number is correct



I'll check  brb


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I hinted
> 
> You said it.



Found ya in the blue room! 

Little smokies wrapped in crescent rolls.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Somebody post a video



Clemson's number 42 has a goot one out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Found ya in the blue room!
> 
> Little smokies wrapped in crescent rolls.



It is a big room too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Hope the number is correct



You did good.   219 is right on target


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Clemson's number 42 has a goot one out.



Rubit in


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

*Bloodbro's fault.*

Fried egg, grilt cheese sammich. Split a piece of boudin open and warmed in the skillet. Goot eating.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>



Reminds me of the boys head banging band back in the day. They played at the Masquerade in Atlanta. H22 couldn't stand that music.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2017)

P44 loves head banging music .... Special today!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 1, 2017)

Sitting in the barn washing and cutting up a mess of fresh cropped collards while a good steady rain falls gives you time for some contemplation and thoughts on years past. Days like this were for going wood duck hunting in the beaver swamp or fall turkey hunting with my Elders when I was a youngun. Cold, wet, and often muddy, but I loved it. Those were big game since we didn`t have a deer season back then. Just a single barrel shotgun and a shot sack for shells and game, simple times.
I look back on 2016 with mixed emotions, more so than any year in the past that I can remember. We experienced some loss, and a great scare that will haunt us the rest of our lives, but we also saw miracles happen. A few new friends were made, and old Friendships strengthened. Many good times were had in the woods and on the water, just not enough, so those two issues will be dealt with in the coming year with more time fishing and hunting, alone and with Family and Friends. Life is better than good in God`s Country, and we are so thankful to be here in this land of plenty. Happy New Year everyone, and May God Bless You All.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Very well put Nic. The same to you and your family.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Sitting in the barn washing and cutting up a mess of fresh cropped collards while a good steady rain falls gives you time for some contemplation and thoughts on years past. Days like this were for going wood duck hunting in the beaver swamp or fall turkey hunting with my Elders when I was a youngun. Cold, wet, and often muddy, but I loved it. Those were big game since we didn`t have a deer season back then. Just a single barrel shotgun and a shot sack for shells and game, simple times.
> I look back on 2016 with mixed emotions, more so than any year in the past that I can remember. We experienced some loss, and a great scare that will haunt us the rest of our lives, but we also saw miracles happen. A few new friends were made, and old Friendships strengthened. Many good times were had in the woods and on the water, just not enough, so those two issues will be dealt with in the coming year with more time fishing and hunting, alone and with Family and Friends. Life is better than good in God`s Country, and we are so thankful to be here in this land of plenty. Happy New Year everyone, and May God Bless You All.



Yes sir.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> P44 loves head banging music .... Special today!



Not too hard.....I don't harm myself..

Bro country makes me like it..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2017)

Still finding buck sign here at the house... This is at my daughter's stand


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2017)

The beginnings of a squash casserole


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Sitting in the barn washing and cutting up a mess of fresh cropped collards while a good steady rain falls gives you time for some contemplation and thoughts on years past. Days like this were for going wood duck hunting in the beaver swamp or fall turkey hunting with my Elders when I was a youngun. Cold, wet, and often muddy, but I loved it. Those were big game since we didn`t have a deer season back then. Just a single barrel shotgun and a shot sack for shells and game, simple times.
> I look back on 2016 with mixed emotions, more so than any year in the past that I can remember. We experienced some loss, and a great scare that will haunt us the rest of our lives, but we also saw miracles happen. A few new friends were made, and old Friendships strengthened. Many good times were had in the woods and on the water, just not enough, so those two issues will be dealt with in the coming year with more time fishing and hunting, alone and with Family and Friends. Life is better than good in God`s Country, and we are so thankful to be here in this land of plenty. Happy New Year everyone, and May God Bless You All.



Brings back many fond memories of much better times, in my opinion. I remember those days you speak of like today.

Sure do miss them, as I don't often find myself practicing those endeavors any longer, unfortunately.

Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Brother is ok.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother is ok.



That's good news bro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother is ok.





Great news Chief !!



Sorry to hear about Wybro's truck.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good news Chief! Howdy Quackbro.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Afternoon Moonbro !!!  Thanks for the advice, smoked loin came out GOOD !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> That's good news bro



10-4, blood pressure rose sharply, complaining of massive headache, and heart pounding. They were in fear of a blood clot because they did see enzymes in the blood that are common when heart is failing/struggling.

It seems as though the ICU has it under control for now. No definitive answer on the actual cause though.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother is ok.



Good news! 

Football, fire in the fireplace and LOTS of cookin going on at The Cafe 356. 
The boy gets off work at 7 and we will have a feast!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Walked in the house last night and it stunk. 

I started lookin around for a Boudreaux pile or a baby diaper that didn't get placed in garbage bag, or sumpin.

I come in the house quietly because MizT and Jag were already sleeping. After looking all around I finally had to wake MizT and ask her if she could shed any light on it.

She said, "yeah, I've been cookin collards all day".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Y'all caught a buzz yesterday, I'mon catch one today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Walked in the house last night and it stunk.
> 
> I started lookin around for a Boudreaux pile or a baby diaper that didn't get placed in garbage bag, or sumpin.
> 
> ...



They will stank a house up. 
H22 been curing his himalayan salt block for 2 hours. Fixin to throw some marinated venison on it and see what happens.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all caught a buzz yesterday, I'mon catch one today.



Not yesterday, but I'll be with you today! I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not yesterday, but I'll be with you today! I'm off tomorrow.



Some accuse me of being off everyday even when I am at work.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

I told H22 this morning that's it's a shame we don't get more Monday's off in the Summer when we can sit outside and dip in the pool. It's miserable out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some accuse me of being off everyday even when I am at work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Walked in the house last night and it stunk.
> 
> I started lookin around for a Boudreaux pile or a baby diaper that didn't get placed in garbage bag, or sumpin.
> 
> ...





  Bet Chiefbro looked like a Bloodhound sniffin 'round the house !! 




Jeff C. said:


> Y'all caught a buzz yesterday, I'mon catch one today.





Drank up bro, I got a early start.  As Hankus sez , "ya can't drank all day if'n you don't start early..."


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet Chiefbro looked like a Bloodhound sniffin 'round the house !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Aint nothing else to do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Not yesterday, but I'll be with you today! I'm off tomorrow.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Years Youngins.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet Chiefbro looked like a Bloodhound sniffin 'round the house !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Aint nothing else to do.





With that dude shootin fireworks out in front of my house last night I thought maybe he done skeered da poop outta Boudreaux. 

I was


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Happy New Years Youngins.





Backatcha bro !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They will stank a house up.
> H22 been curing his himalayan salt block for 2 hours. Fixin to throw some marinated venison on it and see what happens.



It works. YUM.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> It works. YUM.





Wow ???  Whatchu got going on ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Happy New Years Youngins.



Yessirrrr, back atcha BO$$DAWG !


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

MizTuTu wishin for Summer, so she be out at da pool kickin it wit some o dis.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2017)

Never heard of a Himalaying salt block.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

I can do dis.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Chiefbro in da wine, or scotch . .


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro in da wine, or scotch . .



That will be furure telling.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2017)

Think I will have a glass of wine.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

HAPPY NEW YEAR Charlie! I'm fixin to pour me a BLD shortly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Hold my drank and watch dis!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> MizTuTu wishin for Summer, so she be out at da pool kickin it wit some o dis.


Yep. Jeff fa fa been to da pool house. 


KyDawg said:


> Never heard of a Himalaying salt block.


Thing is cool. Cooks the meat in like a second. Can't wait to throw a big ol skrimp or fish on it. 


Moonpie1 said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR Charlie! I'm fixin to pour me a BLD shortly.



You late to da partay.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

I can catch up quick!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I can catch up quick!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

I'm bout tired of them showing pics of people swimming in the ocean during the Miami game. Come on Summer!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I can catch up quick!



I bet you can with the size of your Tervis.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Kuntray living, took the trash off to the dumpster in da Ranger with Susie riding on back !!   That gal loves to ride !!!


Dawn wouldn't lemme drive . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kuntray living, took the trash off to the dumpster in da Ranger with Susie riding on back !!   That gal loves to ride !!!
> 
> 
> Dawn wouldn't lemme drive . .



who wears the pants?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet you can with the size of your Tervis.





"size of yo Tervis ???"


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

She was worried about Susie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> who wears the pants?





Don't wanna go back to DUI school, I flunked last time.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kuntray living, took the trash off to the dumpster in da Ranger with Susie riding on back !!   That gal loves to ride !!!
> 
> 
> Dawn wouldn't lemme drive . .



And you let her drive?

Lesson neva learned.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kuntray living, took the trash off to the dumpster in da Ranger with Susie riding on back !!   That gal loves to ride !!!
> 
> 
> Dawn wouldn't lemme drive . .



Back in the early days of our marriage, we would burn our trash. I musta put a hair spray can in there and BOOM. 
We hauled it off to the community dumpster after that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't wanna go back to DUI school, I flunked last time.



This way you could hold two cups.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "size of yo Tervis ???"





That's eggzackly what I was thinkin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

open container? 










no officer it has a lid on it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

headed out the door and someone unzipped the rain cloud again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

boom,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Speaking of Susie and Dawn......

Friday while working @ Chik Fil A bowl, I realized I was there on the same day last year, but in a different capacity and working situation. 

All of a sudden out of nowhere it Dawned on me that Maggie passed away early that evening while I was trying to get home to see her before she expired.

RIP Maggie!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That's eggzackly what I was thinkin.









I dunno what a "tervis" is ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Speaking of Susie and Dawn......
> 
> Friday while working @ Chik Fil A bowl, I realized I was there on the same day last year, but in a different capacity and working situation.
> 
> ...





Lub me some Maggie!!!  She rode on the back of the Beast !!!

Had to help her on and off !!!   Susie can jump on the 250, but I hafta help her off . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Pretty much been light rain here all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I dunno what a "tervis" is ???



Sippy cup fo adults.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Lub me some Maggie!!!  She rode on the back of the Beast !!!
> 
> Had to help her on and off !!!   Susie can jump on the 250, but I hafta help her off . . .



Yep, she got to where he we had to put her in and take her out.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

Man, I think I am going to have to bite the hair of the dog....


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Man, I think I am going to have to bite the hair of the dog....



Thera ya go, had my first bite bout 7 this mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

I gotz a LSWHO Tervis. I dropped one and broked it, threw it away before I realized it had a lifetime warranty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Man, I think I am going to have to bite the hair of the dog....



When you said 13 bottles of water I knew you'd eventually come around.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> When you said 13 bottles of water I knew you'd eventually come around.



I've had a long day of solving crimes with my pardner Lt Kenda.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I gotz a LSWHO Tervis. I dropped one and broked it, threw it away before I realized it had a lifetime warranty.


I got a Yeti for Christmas. Blahh. Give me a Tervis any day. I've only had to send one back and they replaced it. 


Jeff C. said:


> When you said 13 bottles of water I knew you'd eventually come around.



I thought he done got drunk again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> it.
> 
> 
> I thought he done got drunk again.



It turned into a lot more than that. I been trying to flush pure evil out of my system....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> It turned into a lot more than that. I been trying to flush pure evil out of my system....



They don't call it "The devils water" for nothin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


>





LIKE !!!  Too cool bro !!!


Well I kinda started off the New Year wrong.  Dawn's worthless family member called wanting a pain pill and wanted Dawn to drive 50miles round trip.


Sorry, take a Goody's, 'cause it ain't gonna happen.

Dawn and I just promised to be nicer to each other this new year, crap didn't last long...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> It turned into a lot more than that. I been trying to flush pure evil out of my system....



Fire water ! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> LIKE !!!  Too cool bro !!!
> 
> 
> Well I kinda started off the New Year wrong.  Dawn's worthless family member called wanting a pain pill and wanted Dawn to drive 50miles round trip.
> ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LIKE !!!  Too cool bro !!!
> 
> 
> Well I kinda started off the New Year wrong.  Dawn's worthless family member called wanting a pain pill and wanted Dawn to drive 50miles round trip.
> ...



Dawn=good drugs. H22 had to lock the boys meds up in the Fat Boy safe. Got it filled and the pharmacist said, And I Quote,"People will burn your house down for this". 
He's the only person I know that HAS to pee dirty. He still goes to pain management for his back.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dawn=good drugs. H22 had to lock the boys meds up in the Fat Boy safe. Got it filled and the pharmacist said, And I Quote,"People will burn your house down for this".
> He's the only person I know that HAS to pee dirty. He still goes to pain management for his back.



I was in a car accident a few years ago and I pee'd clean when I should have pee'd hot once and you would have thought I tried to kill the president. 

I told the dr. that I wish I had known this in the Army, I woulda been smoking weed like there was no tomorrow..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Did not know they had clean pee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Don't even know who they I'z.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Did not know they had clean pee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Evening, glad your brother is ok Jeff


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Did not know they had clean pee.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, glad your brother is ok Jeff



Thank ya Wy. I reckon I'll postpone our after Christmas/New Year party next week. He ain't going to make it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Back at work, Wy?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Back at work, Wy?



Yes sir, night number 7 got 1 more after tonight. Start day on Wednesday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Kinda late, but MizT threw down on some suppa tonight. Goot Lawd, it was shonuff country/soul food.

Deep fried chicken, collards with pepperd bacon, black eye peas with spicy tomato and onion sauce, Mac n cheese, biscuits and corn bread.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Chief,

I'd take a plate of that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,
> 
> I'd take a plate of that.



She knocked it outta the park, gobblein.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> LIKE !!!  Too cool bro !!!
> 
> 
> Well I kinda started off the New Year wrong.  Dawn's worthless family member called wanting a pain pill and wanted Dawn to drive 50miles round trip.
> ...






Crap, this year ain't starting out no better than any other, Dawn gets on the computer and this is the first thing she sees.  


I'ma on a roll, think I'll hava drank . . can you say "idiot??"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> She knocked it outta the park, gobblein.



^^^^ you can say that again


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2017)

quack likker is a pain killer


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, this year ain't starting out no better than any other, Dawn gets on the computer and this is the first thing she sees.
> 
> 
> I'ma on a roll, think I'll hava drank . . can you say "idiot??"


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

I ain't quotin'


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't quotin'





Me neither, who started that crap ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

I make myself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Kinda/sorta morbid, but ask my wife to play this at my funeral . . .    If I keep talking trash, I gotta feeling it's gonna happen sooner, rather than later . .     I believe . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Quack =


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Kinda/sorta morbid, but ask my wife to play this at my funeral . . .    If I keep talking trash, I gotta feeling it's gonna happen sooner, rather than later . .     I believe . .



You playin wit fire!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You playin wit fire!





Oh no bro, you ain't gotta clue.  When I tellya I'ma ona roll, it's all DOWN hill.  Talked to my 92 year old Mama today and "suggested" that she really doesn't need to drive (we have a retired RN to take her).  OH SNAAAAAP, first time in 53 years I heard her CUSS !!!


I went from the baybay boy favorite, to the knee grow in the wood pile . . 


I'll be GLAD to go back to work tomorrow night, if Dawn don't kill me first, if she does, I'll sleep well..


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Tell MizT that's some mighty fine eating Chief! Mighty fine!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack =





  That's some good stuff Chief, "groaning da blues"  love me some Slow hand !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Moonbrother musta had to get up and peeeeeeeeeeee . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Dang Quackbro! How did the kone bread turn out? She didn't hit you on the coconut with the skillet did she?


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Plate looks good Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Naw I'm off tomorrow. Staying up watching a little football.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)

Howdy Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Quack gon be sleeping in da office tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Quackbro! How did the kone bread turn out? She didn't hit you on the coconut with the skillet did she?




Kone bread was awesome bro, just like her Nana use to make it, 'course Nana was drunk most the time . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Quack gon be sleeping in da office tonight





Quack ain't skeered 'o nobody, nowhere, notime . . . 



God made me stoopid. . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack ain't skeered 'o nobody, nowhere, notime . . .
> 
> 
> 
> God made me stoopid. . .






I wanna be a leader like my Chiefbrudder !!! 



Crap, Dawn's back up.  Ding, Ding, round 2, ya'll pray for me  . . . 



Log out Quack . . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Wycliff (Jan 1, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack ain't skeered 'o nobody, nowhere, notime . . .
> 
> 
> 
> God made me stoopid. . .





Hooked On Quack said:


> I wanna be a leader like my Chiefbrudder !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Wheeeee it is dark water.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2017)

Good morning fellas, pretty wet in the 30901


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning fellas, pretty wet in the 30901



yep!  I am hoping the paper carrier put an anchor on the paper to keep it from floating away in 30055


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, Wy.

Hope Quackbro survived!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein, Wy.
> 
> Hope Quackbro survived!




Mernin


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2017)

Probably had to sleep on da couch wid Susie


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2017)

Hope my little rental car hasn't floated away in the parking lot


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

howdy Chief and P44

hope hoq has some hair of the dog left for this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Mornin P44.

It rained all day here yesterday Wy, but it was light rain. Did y'all get heavy rain?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Susie probly didn't even want to get near Quack last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Susie was poking Quack and saying, "you're next".


----------



## cramer (Jan 2, 2017)

morning fellers
thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Mornin Cramer.


----------



## cramer (Jan 2, 2017)

P44 said he had his mind blown yesterday
I think it was just too many collards


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

cramer said:


> P44 said he had his mind blown yesterday
> I think it was just too many collards



Something was blown.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 2, 2017)

Good WET and STORMY MORNING to all of you fellow drivelers this morning.  Ya'll better wear your "floaties" this morning just to be safe.

Dang, I got up Grouchy this morning.  I think that just for the heck of it, I will strap on two of my .40 cal Glocks and go searching for my newspaper which has apparently floated down the street and probably made its way in the storm drain by now.  

What the heck is that big thing out front???  Oh my, there appears to be a huge ARK tied up to a tree out in front of my house.  Dang animals surely are making a lot of noises too.  I found out yesterday afternoon that every cow on the farm has apparently drowned as they were trying to get to the closest flat rock in the pasture.  By the way, that Kentucky rain ain't got nothing on this Georgia rain as it has been falling down since around noon yesterday and hasn't stopped yet.

Yep, all of my dreams last night turned into nightmares instead.  

I might better put on my life-jacket before I step out the door.  Maybe, I need to call Quack and ask him to bring me a "pain pill" or something so that I might survive today!!!!!!   

The "Awful House" might get visited sometime later this morning......

Well the good news is that I got 3 hours of extra sleep this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

EE, just stuck 9 sour dough biscuits in the oven.  Burn up the I20 pavement if'n you want one or two while they are still warm.

cramer,  yw as there was no shortage of water this morning to make a second pot if need arises.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, just stuck 9 sour dough biscuits in the oven.  Burn up the I20 pavement if'n you want one or two while they are still warm.
> 
> cramer,  yw as there was no shortage of water this morning to make a second pot if need arises.



If I had a fast enough boat, I would be glad to partake of some of those biscuits.  I also have a big jar of Dickinson's Pure Pacific Mountain Strawberry Preserves (compliments of Cracker Barrel), that once you apply to those biscuits, they would disappear in record time, my friend !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Mornin EE, some of y'all must have gotten heavy rain we never did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Man, I've got to get back to painting stairwell and Jags room with vaulted ceiling.....I ain't feeling the ladders today.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, I've got to get back to painting stairwell and Jags room with vaulted ceiling.....I ain't feeling the ladders today.



You got a generator or plenty of firewood? Jis axin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a generator or plenty of firewood? Jis axin.



Just read your report and maps, but no. Fortunately, I do have gas logs though. Think I'll call and have them come fill propane tank.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Man, I've got to get back to painting stairwell and Jags room with vaulted ceiling.....I ain't feeling the ladders today.



Chief we did get some heavy rain here but it was mostly just constant little rain.   Still going on.



Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got a generator or plenty of firewood? Jis axin.



miggy I did not like the latest ice prediction run.   .75 inches would be a disaster


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just read your report and maps, but no. Fortunately, I do have gas logs though. Think I'll call and have them come fill propane tank.



my propane was filled last week but I will be getting the emergency 5 gal gas cans filled for the generator and the empty 20lb propane tank filled.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just read your report and maps, but no. Fortunately, I do have gas logs though. Think I'll call and have them come fill propane tank.







gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief we did get some heavy rain here but it was mostly just constant little rain.   Still going on.
> 
> 
> 
> miggy I did not like the latest ice prediction run.   .75 inches would be a disaster



The latest, 06z run, was much worse than that. Jeffbro would get over an inch of ice. When that happens it looks like a war zone. Up my way we'd get like 6 or 7 inches of snow, according to the current GFS runs. 

Not sure if I'm in denial, but my brain is going "no way that's gonna happen dude".


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2017)

cramer said:


> P44 said he had his mind blown yesterday
> I think it was just too many collards



I am southern as a turnip green, but I aint eating no collards. Or grits.

I have sent about 30 emails this morning and was starting to get mad that no one was replying and then I realized we have the day off..

I guess no trip to Blairsville today that I was juss getting dressed for..I was looking forward to fish sammich at Mike's today....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief we did get some heavy rain here but it was mostly just constant little rain.   Still going on.
> 
> 
> 
> miggy I did not like the latest ice prediction run.   .75 inches would be a disaster



I was wondering, it finally quit here sometime overnight.

Tell me about it, the last time I saw ice like that here was back in the late 70's.....I think.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I am southern as a turnip green, but I aint eating no collards. Or grits.
> 
> I have sent about 30 emails this morning and was starting to get mad that no one was replying and then I realized we have the day off..
> 
> I guess no trip to Blairsville today that I was juss getting dressed for..I was looking forward to fish sammich at Mike's today....



If your pseudo-yankee butt would eat collard greens and grits you wouldn't be having those memory problems.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If your pseudo-yankee butt would eat collard greens and grits you wouldn't be having those memory problems.



Ain't goinna happen! I ain't eating nothing that smells like a Boudreaux leftover....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> my propane was filled last week but I will be getting the emergency 5 gal gas cans filled for the generator and the empty 20lb propane tank filled.



I've got 5-20 lb cylinders and 2 heaters + a twin cylinder Buddy heater.

In the past I've run my gas logs in the living room and turned my central Hvac to just fan/on. It will recirculate through returns and supply, but need elec. obviously.

If I knew how to wire a generator direct to blower I could maintain the house comfortably without elec. through return air.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Ain't goinna happen! I ain't eating nothing that smells like a Boudreaux leftover....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Ain't goinna happen! I ain't eating nothing that smells like a Boudreaux leftover....



I knew it, you're a real yankee posing as a southerner.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2017)

When is this ice storm supposed to happen,  going to need to fill my propane tanks and a few gas cans for the generator


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

The ice storm I was referring to back in the late 70's put about a 1/4" of ice on the sides of my truck. A bunch of us were out at a huge party that night. When we all came out to leave it took everyone forever just to chip there way into there vehicles, not including there windshields.

It was very late/early and I got stuck about 4 miles from my house. So slippery you could barely walk on it. Not to mention I was wearing my JOHN Travolta "Saturday Night Fever" polyester disco suit and dancin shoes with no over coat. Wasn't no walkin and I was already tired of dancin. 

Wound up sleeping in my truck for about 4-5 hrs when some dude in a Jeep finally stopped and pulled me out for $20.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> The ice storm I was referring to back in the late 70's put about a 1/4" of ice on the sides of my truck. A bunch of us were out at a huge party that night. When we all came out to leave it took everyone forever just to chip there way into there vehicles, not including there windshields.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> The ice storm I was referring to back in the late 70's put about a 1/4" of ice on the sides of my truck. A bunch of us were out at a huge party that night. When we all came out to leave it took everyone forever just to chip there way into there vehicles, not including there windshields.
> 
> It was very late/early and I got stuck about 4 miles from my house. So slippery you could barely walk on it. Not to mention I was wearing my JOHN Travolta "Saturday Night Fever" polyester disco suit and dancin shoes with no over coat. Wasn't no walkin and I was already tired of dancin.
> 
> Wound up sleeping in my truck for about 4-5 hrs when some dude in a Jeep finally stopped and pulled me out for $20.


If this ice storm verifies the 70's storm will be a cake walk. They are calling for 1"+ of ice down your way Jeff. That is 500 lbs of ice per 1/4" on limbs and power lines.

I've seen picks of regions where a 1" ice storm occurred. It looked like a war zone when it was over and took weeks to recover from. 

I'm still saying no way it'll happen, but preparation for something like this can't be over done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If this ice storm verifies the 70's storm will be a cake walk. They are calling for 1"+ of ice down your way Jeff. That is 500 lbs of ice per 1/4" on limbs and power lines.
> 
> I've seen picks of regions where a 1" ice storm occurred. It looked like a war zone when it was over and took weeks to recover from.
> 
> I'm still saying no way it'll happen, but preparation for something like this can't be over done.



10-4, I hope it doesn't deliver. We've got some HUGE Pecan and Oaks here with limbs the size of large trees.  

Too close to both houses, I might add.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

EE......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 2, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Probably had to sleep on da couch wid Susie


Susie Got the couch, and Quack got the kennel in the yard!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Susie Got the couch, and Quack got the kennel in the yard!!



And, he got off lite.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

This is what I looked like tryin to walk home in that ice storm back in the late 70's.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> This is what I looked like tryin to walk home in that ice storm back in the late 70's.



Ice storms give you a good tan!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Morning y'all. Been having trouble with the inter web and the squawk box. Seems to to be in order now. Sure is a good day to stay inside!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ice storms give you a good tan!!





No, but they give you some awesome dance moooves.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning y'all. Been having trouble with the inter web and the squawk box. Seems to to be in order now. Sure is a good day to stay inside!



Yessir, pretty soggy for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2017)

I found ya'll!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Got a friend bringing 2 Boston butts for me to cook today. He will bring 1 for him and 1 for me. When we make our big pot of Brunswick stew I provide 3, another friend cooks 3. Our other partner in crime gets the rest of the ingredients. We end up with 23 to 24 gals of stew. Gonna get the egg ready for lift off.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello Keebs!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I found ya'll!



Bout time!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I found ya'll!




Well if you found us, you're still lost.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well if you found us, you're still lost.



lost with my friends is all I need to be happy.

morning keebsisfoundandneverforgotten


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I found ya'll!






Rose Bowl parade coming on at 11. It's my favorite parade to watch. I didn't think it ever rained in Southern California.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

True dat Gobble! I see Mrs. H and Bloodbro looking in. Morning to y'all too, to, tutu!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

It's nasty here at 31220!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2017)

Whar is Quack....?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Whar is Quack....?



Sleeping it off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> lost with my friends is all I need to be happy.
> 
> morning keebsisfoundandneverforgotten



sigline material coffeebro!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Rose Bowl parade coming on at 11. It's my favorite parade to watch. I didn't think it ever rained in Southern California.



Zulu was mine!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No, but they give you some awesome dance moooves.


Sho will 
Not liking Miggy's forcast.


Jeff C. said:


> sigline material coffeebro!!!



Yep.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho will
> Not liking Miggy's forcast.



I sowwy......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I sowwy......



Never fails. It's ALWAYS icy around H22's birthday. Plus my peppermint camilia is slap full of buds fixing to bloom. I don't know why many pictures I have of those pretty blooms frozen solid.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Never fails. It's ALWAYS icy around H22's birthday. Plus my peppermint camilia is slap full of buds fixing to bloom. I don't know why many pictures I have of those pretty blooms frozen solid.



So the weather is really H22's fault then.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sleeping it off.



He ain't sleeping...he may eventually "come to", but if not it will require a resurrection.

God might give him another chance for making him  stoopid.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sho will
> Not liking Miggy's forcast.
> 
> 
> Yep.



First he tells SGA to watch out for spinning things later today then comes in with the cold shoulder for NGA later this week.   

Bearer of 'good' news he is


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He ain't sleeping...he may eventually "come to", but if not it will require a resurrection.
> 
> God might give him another chance for making him  stoopid.



The yard crew needs to show up with all those machines making noise about now.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Wonder if Ms. Dawn will be as forgiving?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The yard crew needs to show up with all those machines making noise about now.



From past experience with similar scenarios, I'd wager MizDawn ain't being quiet. Clanging pots and pans, vacuuming, making sure cabinet doors are completely closed, playing fetch with Susie, hanging some pictures on the wall, etc.,


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Just got 2 Boston Butts rubbed up & on the egg. Letting temperature stabilize. Will post up some progress pics later. We are in the progress of putting Christmas stuff away. Ugh!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Unless she made the 50 mile trip while Quack is passed out.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

He will probably land on his head............I mean feets.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Just got 2 Boston Butts rubbed up & on the egg. Letting temperature stabilize. Will post up some progress pics later. We are in the progress of putting Christmas stuff away. Ugh!



I reckon I'll take the tree down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Light rain again here. Thought maybe it was done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Update: steady rain


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I reckon I'll take the tree down.



Pecan????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Quit raining for a few so I made the run to fill up all the gas cans with noneth and diesel cans with diesel.   Started drizzling on the way home.

Noneth pumps aren't covered so had to make the mad dash as pumping gas with an umbrella is just wrong.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Oh and the tree is picked clean and in the front yard.   Two tasks completed so far.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Not much work getting done today.   People either not at work or on line following the weather posts while at work.   Bring on a snow storm.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not much work getting done today.   People either not at work or on line following the weather posts while at work.   Bring on a snow storm.


Today is the official New Years Day Holiday. 
Don't bother going to the bank.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

*Got these on at 10:30.*

1 for a friend and 1 for me. 1/3 of my BB contribution for our big pot of Brunswick stew in a few weeks. Starting to smell good on the back porch!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pecan????



I told MizT if it looks like a disastrous scenario is a very high probability, I will take a few big limbs down that I know would get either house, even if I have to call a pro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

But, I was referring to da Christmas tree, Amigo.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

gobblein & Moon gettin r done!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> But, I was referring to da Christmas tree, Amigo.





I assisted in the removal of anything Christmas yesterday, and it sucked 100 times more than the normal skrait suck because I was hungover.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I assisted in the removal of anything Christmas yesterday, and it sucked 100 times more than the normal skrait suck because I was hungover.



all the more reason to imbib


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

After all these years, I Finally figured out how to get Jag to jump up out of bed and get completely dressed with shoes. 

Just start talking loudly mentioning Miguel and the word storm in the same sentence.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> After all these years, I Finally figured out how to get Jag to jump up out of bed and get completely dressed with shoes.
> 
> Just start talking loudly mentioning Miguel and the word storm in the same sentence.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



The boy was upstairs in the bed asleep when he heard me telling MizT about it. I never even heard him get up.  Soon afterwards I walked outside and he was loading up the garage with all his citrus trees he's propagating.

First thing he said was, "We got an ice storm coming".


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Looks good Moonie.

I don't have help with decorating or taking down. The older I get, the less I decorate. I did get mine all up Friday. Mama always said you spose to have them put away before New Year's Day. 

Tell Jag to keep us posted on the weather!

H22 splitting wood and I'm baking cookies and Fixin to watch feetsball.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> From past experience with similar scenarios, I'd wager MizDawn ain't being quiet. Clanging pots and pans, vacuuming, making sure cabinet doors are completely closed, playing fetch with Susie, hanging some pictures on the wall, etc.,


Unless she got better real quick, the last time I talked to her she was one sick young'un!

Now to find something constructive to do.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> The boy was upstairs in the bed asleep when he heard me telling MizT about it. I never even heard him get up.  Soon afterwards I walked outside and he was loading up the garage with all his citrus trees he's propagating.
> 
> First thing he said was, "We got an ice storm coming".



He has teleki,,,,telepath,,,,,,he can read your mind.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He has teleki,,,,telepath,,,,,,he can read your mind.



How much snow in Kennesaw?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> How much snow in Kennesaw?



Ask Jag.........


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff, can you ask Jag to ask the mescin how much it's going to snow in Kennesaw?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Mud?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



I have a question......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

miguel cervantes said:


> i have a question......



I got an answer and if I don't I'll make somethin up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got an answer and if I don't I'll make somethin up.



just like the weathermen?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> just like the weathermen?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Buncha idjits.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Christmas stuff is picked up. Don't know why, but we never pick it up until after the New Year.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2017)

Y'all reckon Quack is ok?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Y'all reckon Quack is ok?



Alive?....Probably.

Ok?........Probably not.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

He has usually made an appearance by now. Mz. Dawn must have scuffed him up pretty good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

May not have 'come to' yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Over 2" of rain here in the past 48hrs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

more rain on the way


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> more rain on the way



I'm getting it pretty good already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

I see a bonfire burning in my near future, been laying there since Summer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm getting it pretty good already.



it is good to be the Chief


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Christmas stuff is picked up. Don't know why, but we never pick it up until after the New Year.


I've heard both before the 1st and after the 1st. Never got a clear answer as to why. I think my Mama just liked her house back in order like me. Then again, we always had a itchy Cedar tree cut down on the farm and it was deader then a doornail. 


Patriot44 said:


> Y'all reckon Quack is ok?


He aint never been OK(in the head).


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> it is good to be the Chief



It has it's ups and downs.

Gobblein, I've had 2.7" of rain in the past 48 hrs.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I've heard both before the 1st and after the 1st. Never got a clear answer as to why. I think my Mama just liked her house back in order like me. Then again, we always had a itchy Cedar tree cut down on the farm and it was deader then a doornail.
> 
> He aint never been OK(in the head).


 
  

10-4, I just don't remember a specific reason/tradition we always left everything up until after the 1st.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm getting it pretty good already.





Me too . . 



Steady raining here, gonna be a mess tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Y'all be quiet, he might say something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Me too . .
> 
> 
> 
> Steady raining here, gonna be a mess tonight.



Lol, you da man!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It has it's ups and downs.
> 
> Gobblein, I've had 2.7" of rain in the past 48 hrs.
> 
> ...



My sister leaves hers up till after the first too. H22 grew up like me. Down before the new year. Thank goodness.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all be quiet, he might say something.



I bet he's whispering.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet he's whispering.






Shhhhhhhhh...



We're good !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet he's whispering.



If nothin else, close gon tab.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I bet he's whispering.



And hoping that nothing breaks down tonight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

hey quack






















BLD


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> hey quack
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm good...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm good...



Yeah.....we ain't makin funeral plans.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Man this Wisers is goot! Boston butts are done. Fixing to grill a couple of nice bass filets, cooked sweet potatoes whilst the butts were rendering.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2017)

Tried my first iron skillet seared ribeye last night, still can't get the sear marks off me head..


Actually it turned out awesome, Dawn said she like just as good as grilled.  Salt, pepper, halfa stick 'o butter, seared on both sides on high, then in the oven at 350 for 10 minutes !!! 


Thanks again Moonbro !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm good...


I know you are.  Me and H22 done watched the sun rise with you. Then drive back home from South Ga. 


Moonpie1 said:


> Man this Wisers is goot! Boston butts are done. Fixing to grill a couple of nice bass filets, cooked sweet potatoes whilst the butts were rendering.


We ordered Pizza. Choc chip cookies for desert.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know you are.  Me and H22 done watched the sun rise with you. Then drive back home from South Ga.
> 
> We ordered Pizza. Choc chip cookies for desert.





Yall my bro's !!!    See ya in a coupla weeks !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 2, 2017)

Good day/night all, time to play a lil slip n slide . . 



Quack, clear cookies and history . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day/night all, time to play a lil slip n slide . .
> 
> 
> 
> Quack, clear cookies and history . .



 That's what I do at work. Don't have to at home. 

Watching the Rose Bowl game and H22 said, you know we don't care anything about these teams, but feetsball fixin to be ova. I said, Super Bowl. He said Daytona 500.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day/night all, time to play a lil slip n slide . .
> 
> 
> 
> Quack, clear cookies and history . .



Have a good one Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> That's what I do at work. Don't have to at home.
> 
> Watching the Rose Bowl game and H22 said, you know we don't care anything about these teams, but feetsball fixin to be ova. I said, Super Bowl. He said Daytona 500.



I was just thinking the same thing. It just doesn't seem right to have Bowl games after the NC semi finals.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Sent the girl home with a to-go-plate with dessert. The boy don't get off until 9 or 10. Takin what they givin cause his workin for a livin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I was just thinking the same thing. It just doesn't seem right to have Bowl games after the NC semi finals.



but I am 2 for 2 so far today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> but I am 2 for 2 so far today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 2, 2017)

Hearing distant boomers in 30055


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hearing distant boomers in 30055



I wondered if that was thunder I just heard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hearing distant boomers in 30055



Guess it's moving in. Just HEAVY fog and rain here. I hate fog. Reckon I won't get to bed till the boy gets home. Do we EVA stop worrying about em? 





Nope.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

It's rained here off and on all day. Can hear it rumbling at 31220. We are under a tornado watch here till 11:00. Don't forget it's time to fish too Mrs. H! And you are so right, don't care how old they are still worry about them!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hearing distant boomers in 30055



We been getting them too since about 5 in da 30101.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 2, 2017)

Evening


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Guess it's moving in. Just HEAVY fog and rain here. I hate fog. Reckon I won't get to bed till the boy gets home. Do we EVA stop worrying about em?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Moonpie1 said:


> It's rained here off and on all day. Can hear it rumbling at 31220. We are under a tornado watch here till 11:00. Don't forget it's time to fish too Mrs. H! And you are so right, don't care how old they are still worry about them!





Patriot44 said:


> We been getting them too since about 5 in da 30101.



Just got through eating a late suppa, had a soul searching discussion with daughter on getting her life together as a single Mother.

Cow-flat rock......here.



Wycliff said:


> Evening



Evening Wybro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Penn St and USCw making a game out of this afterall.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 2, 2017)

Evening Wy, last night? Hope it works out Jeff I know it can weigh on parents.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

4.04" of rain in the past 52 hrs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 2, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Penn St and USCw making a game out of this afterall.



Yep!  Flippin the weather Chanel and feetsball. Thunder finally got here. The boy is HOME!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 2, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Wy, last night? Hope it works out Jeff I know it can weigh on parents.



Yep appreciate it Moon, been going on for about 6 mos. now. Hope I made some sense this time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 2, 2017)

Evening! Time to make some .... Plastic!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2017)

Lot of rain tonight


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Lot of rain tonight



Yep! did you and the family have a good Christmas and new year?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2017)

morning blood

coffee is brewing so get your cup'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning blood
> 
> coffee is brewing so get your cup'



Thought I smelled the sweet smell of java brewin. Mernin boys.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2017)

morning chirp chirp chirpee


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2017)

Good morning folks







blood on the ground said:


> Yep! did you and the family have a good Christmas and new year?




Yes we did, I worked new year but it was still enjoyable. How was it for the family and you


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2017)

Last night shift, start days tomorrow


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2017)

vaca over must muster up the get up and go this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Morning folks. Not really feeling it this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 3, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy VERY WET TUESDAY to you Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, Miggy, Moonbro and to the rest of you sleepy Drivelers.

I decided to sleep an extra hour or so today and when I woke up a few minutes ago, the bottom fell out again and it is definitely a "cow & flat rock morning" again for sure.  It has stormed off and on all night along with  reports of a possible tornado at 11 pm that was located just south of Augusta on into Jackson, South Carolina.  I haven't heard any update on it so far this morning.

Unfortunately, I hurt my back yesterday while getting my generator set up again with a new spark plug, new non-ethanol gas w/Seafoam additive etc.  This 11-HP Craftsman generator weighs 190 pounds and I took out the battery and just use the manual start now.  Well, all that initial pulling of the crank-rope did a number on my lower back and I've had to take some pain pills during the night.  Pain pills have never been on my agenda but I had to get some relief so I could sleep.  Just sitting in a chair now still makes it hurt.  

It really SUX as I get older !!!  Everything that should be up and vibrant is all hanging down now and everything that is supposed to be down is now dragging behind me !!!      

Well, hopefully some of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee will help to get my morning started.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2017)

Ya'll stay safe traveling to work today, I've got to drive out to the country and pick up Lil Wy


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm ready for the wife to go back to work! It's hard for me to be kang of dis castle when she's here ordering me around!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 3, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready for the wife to go back to work! It's hard for me to be kang of dis castle when she's here ordering me around!



That makes two of us....And these kids out of school is killing me...

Merning


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> That makes two of us....And these kids out of school is killing me...
> 
> Merning



Yep... No more holidays!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 3, 2017)

LOLing at the Meskins chirping smoke detector....that is sho nuff a fight starter with the wiff when those thangs go off at 3 am.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)

Goot moanin bro's !!!  If it weren't for the pouring down rain/wind/thundernlightning, me and Ole CMC woulda hada good night.  Poor lil fella shook like he was trying to pass a persimmon seed all night.  Charlie don't do thundernlightning . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Morning Quackbro! Bet it was slippery at the mine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

Mornin.....sho did feel good to over sleep this Mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

I see sunshine.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> LOLing at the Meskins chirping smoke detector....that is sho nuff a fight starter with the wiff when those thangs go off at 3 am.



She went right back to sleep and slept like a baby til she had to get up for work. Me? not so much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro! Bet it was slippery at the mine.




Just a lil bit . . 




Miguel Cervantes said:


> She went right back to sleep and slept like a baby til she had to get up for work. Me? not so much.





Miggiebro skeered he's gonna miss a raindrop . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

Both of my dogs couldn't stand a smoke detector chirping. Boudreaux don't even want to come in the house until I stop it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)

I see my lil Hom03 bro down there !!!


Merry Christmas and Happy New year, thank you so much for the gifts !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Sleep well Quackbro!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2017)

Mornin!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2017)

Ya`ll Keep Albany and Southwest Georgia in your prayers, please. 

Thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!



Mornin.

MizT worked all night. Hate to stir around in the house too much so she can sleep. I got stuff to do, just going to hold off til lunch though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll Keep Albany and Southwest Georgia in your prayers, please.
> 
> Thanks.



10-4, just looked at the local news from down there.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 3, 2017)

Speaking of Albany, I need to make a visit down there.and prayers sent. 

Headed to Blairsville, yall be goot!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Morning Mrs. H. Will do Nic. Hope everyone fairs well down there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

After all was said and done, I recorded 4.53" of rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

Now we need some sunshine and light wind for a few days.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Ya`ll Keep Albany and Southwest Georgia in your prayers, please.
> 
> Thanks.


 When Ben Roberts was posting last night about the tree's, I bought cried!  I *think* that was just a few blocks from my old house and they did mention Residence Street, but mainly the Avenues....... so sad, I loved riding those streets..............

 Mornin Folks, the big oak is still standing, don't know how, those winds were something else last night!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2017)

Morning everyone!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2017)

Yep, thats bad when storms come thru like that and in a few minutes destroy what took a lifetime to grow or build.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> When Ben Roberts was posting last night about the tree's, I bought cried!  I *think* that was just a few blocks from my old house and they did mention Residence Street, but mainly the Avenues....... so sad, I loved riding those streets..............
> 
> Mornin Folks, the big oak is still standing, don't know how, those winds were something else last night!





mudracing101 said:


> Yep, thats bad when storms come thru like that and in a few minutes destroy what took a lifetime to grow or build.



Mornin y'all.

Yep, it's a devastating and depressing after effect even when there is no loss of life. I've experienced it a few times after hurricanes in NOLA and Mississippi gulf coast.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2017)

Howdy folks.  Hope everyone enjoyed your long weekend.  Got some good rain and luckily missed out on the real bad weather.  Couple friends got some serious home damage in sycamore  area tho,


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 3, 2017)

Jaw hear that they's a blizzard a coming?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2017)

I dont think is a blizzard coming to south ga.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 3, 2017)

I could be wrong. Like the weather man that said Sat. was 0% chance of rain at the house. He was way off!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Jaw hear that they's a blizzard a coming?


 really?


mudracing101 said:


> I dont think is a blizzard coming to south ga.


 it's happened before, but "my source" , sez Macon northward on this one................ 


mudracing101 said:


> I could be wrong. Like the weather man that said Sat. was 0% chance of rain at the house. He was way off!!!!!


 ain't that the truth???  And always at least a day off!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm sure it will do something up here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2017)

Just got to see my new deer antler wreath. 
She could only fit one of the antlers on it, but it's so pretty. Pictures to come maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> When Ben Roberts was posting last night about the tree's, I bought cried!  I *think* that was just a few blocks from my old house and they did mention Residence Street, but mainly the Avenues....... so sad, I loved riding those streets..............
> 
> Mornin Folks, the big oak is still standing, don't know how, those winds were something else last night!





Remember how Third Avenue was a canopy road with all those old live oak trees? A substantial part of it is no longer like that now.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 3, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember how Third Avenue was a canopy road with all those old live oak trees? A substantial part of it is no longer like that now.



Oh wow. Nic, I am going to plan a trip down next week to meet over at Phoebe. I will let you know a couple days in advance and I will buy you lunch at Blackbeards if you're around. 

Drove all the way to Blairsville today, at Zaxby's, shook two hands and told a 10 minute story about a late night I had there back in 2002 and then drove back to Atlanter...  As bad as that might seem, it is always a good day to go North and see old friends...I have probably made that drive 500 times.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Remember how Third Avenue was a canopy road with all those old live oak trees? A substantial part of it is no longer like that now.


I drove it a couple of times in just the last month..........and as always, when I rounded the lime sink, I just marveled at those old oaks and the stories they could tell...........
Then I watched Ben Roberts video as he walked around his neighborhood........ so sad.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2017)

I left early today.   

Won't be able to tomorrow or Thursday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)

Sorry 'bout all the damage in Sga, that hurts.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I left early today.
> 
> Won't be able to tomorrow or Thursday.


Hope it don't get bad for ya'll!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sorry 'bout all the damage in Sga, that hurts.


I heard Dublin had a tornado Sunday, you heard anything about it?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Good afternoon Keebs,P44, Gobble, Quackbro and Nic. First day back at work after 10 days off ain't no fun!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good afternoon Keebs,P44, Gobble, Quackbro and Nic. First day back at work after 10 days off ain't no fun!



Tell me about it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm prepping for an ice storm event and hoping it ain't going to happen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

Supposed to be having a partay here Sat night and traveling Sunday too.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 3, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Oh wow. Nic, I am going to plan a trip down next week to meet over at Phoebe. I will let you know a couple days in advance and I will buy you lunch at Blackbeards if you're around.
> 
> Drove all the way to Blairsville today, at Zaxby's, shook two hands and told a 10 minute story about a late night I had there back in 2002 and then drove back to Atlanter...  As bad as that might seem, it is always a good day to go North and see old friends...I have probably made that drive 500 times.





Send me a PM, and we`ll try to meet up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hope it don't get bad for ya'll!
> 
> I heard Dublin had a tornado Sunday, you heard anything about it?





Just heard about it in the meeting this morning, don't think anybody got hurt ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10540568&postcount=303


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10540568&postcount=303


----------



## Keebs (Jan 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just heard about it in the meeting this morning, don't think anybody got hurt ???


Good deal then!


Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10540568&postcount=303


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)

Afternoon friends !!  Last one !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!  Last one !!



Get R Done Quackbro.....and log off
.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Good fer you Quackbro. Howdy Jeff and Mike. I hope we don't get any ice either Jeff!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Has the swelling gone down any Quakbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good fer you Quackbro. Howdy Jeff and Mike. I hope we don't get any ice either Jeff!



Afternoon Moon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Has the swelling gone down any Quakbro?





I'm good bro, eyeballing these last 2 gallons of Moppin Sauce . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Easy big guy! We will be there for the dutch oven gathering.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Easy big guy! We will be there for the dutch oven gathering.





Knew that'd wake you up, or at least Ms R !!!  Remind me to give you antlers too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)

Moon, that pan seared steak turned out AWESOME !!  Can't wait to try it again !! 


I know I aggravate you wanting advice, but we sure appreciate it !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 3, 2017)

Time to go to the plastic factory, er uhm, mines . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to go to the plastic factory, er uhm, mines . .



Have a good'un bro.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 3, 2017)

You got my digits Quackbro you ain't bothering me at all. Plastic? That's Bloodbro's line. Fixin to throw me some wangs and tenders on da egg.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh Lawd. H22 just came down the hall singing this. Great memories of our collage days. 
He did agree that the song was about him. lol. First time I  saw him I knew that I loved him. Caught him too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Oh Lawd. H22 just came down the hall singing this. Great memories of our collage days.
> He did agree that the song was about him. lol. First time I  saw him I knew that I loved him. Caught him too!



Git a room!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 3, 2017)

Evening,  off tonight start days tomorrow


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2017)

Walked into a disaster here at work tonight! Come on 7am!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 3, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Evening,  off tonight start days tomorrow





blood on the ground said:


> Walked into a disaster here at work tonight! Come on 7am!



Evenin fellers.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Howdy Wy and Bloodbro. At least you have your ace #1 man to help sort it out Bloodbro! I know Drunkbro is on it like a rat on a cheeto! You can do it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 3, 2017)

Howdy guus and gals.  Can't sleep.  Figured I'd drop in for a few..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Wy and Bloodbro. At least you have your ace #1 man to help sort it out Bloodbro! I know Drunkbro is on it like a rat on a cheeto! You can do it!



 he is trying to use the oxy acetylene torch ... save the queen!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 3, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy guus and gals.  Can't sleep.  Figured I'd drop in for a few..



we are outa beerz!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2017)

3 mo eyewerz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 3 mo eyewerz



Is all straight with the world now?

morning drivelers


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 4, 2017)

Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of you Drivelers.

Dang, I feel like a big truck must have ran over me as I am moving kind of slow this morning due to some aches and pains in my lower back.  I can't seem to get comfortable no matter which way I sit or stand.   

Hopefully some of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee will help me to get moving somewhat at least.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Is all straight with the world now?
> 
> morning drivelers


Yep we are good to go!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, and to the rest of you Drivelers.
> 
> Dang, I feel like a big truck must have ran over me as I am moving kind of slow this morning due to some aches and pains in my lower back.  I can't seem to get comfortable no matter which way I sit or stand.
> 
> Hopefully some of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee will help me to get moving somewhat at least.



Morning sockbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep we are good to go!
> 
> 
> Morning sockbro!



Bet you are ready to go also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Mornin gobblein, bloodbro, sockbro. Moon should be along shortly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2017)

morning EE

still have you and T in my thoughts.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobblein, bloodbro, sockbro. Moon should be along shortly.



Get any painting done yesterday?

good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Get any painting done yesterday?
> 
> good morning



Morning gobblein, no sir I didn't.  Phone calls, texts, emails, booking travel for end of month with crew members, etc., Had troubles with booking agency site, and so on. 

Long conversation with brother at home now, but had some really concerning issues while at hospital.

Piddled around with a few things, and even called a handy man to see about hiring to help me get this stuff done. He never returned my call.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Oh I forgot, even had some baby sitting duty mixed in for a couple hours, by then I had lost all motivation.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2017)

no return of phone means one of two things

really busy and doesn't need the business or

slackard


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2017)

Chief,  where you making travel plans to?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Morning Gobble,EE,Bloodbro and Chief. Coffee is working its magic.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief,  where you making travel plans to?



This Sunday to NOLA/Baton Rouge, following week to Little Rock/Memphis, last week of the month San Antonio for 3 days, flying the day before and after.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble,EE,Bloodbro and Chief. Coffee is working its magic.



Morning Moon, yes it is.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> no return of phone means one of two things
> 
> really busy and doesn't need the business or
> 
> slackard



Yep, scratch that one off the list.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bet you are ready to go also.



More than ready!
Got to go home and move more wood to the porch and gather some kindling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> More than ready!
> Got to go home and move more wood to the porch and gather some kindling.



Called propane co yesterday to come top off tank for gas logs only. Tank is 35% full, she said it would be $220 some odd dollars. It's about $3.00 a gal.

I will be going to a heat pump Hvac when I get moved into old home place that's for sure. Keep propane for 2 fireplaces with gas logs up there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2017)

When I had mine filled two weeks ago it was around $2 a gal if I remember right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When I had mine filled two weeks ago it was around $2 a gal if I remember right.



I forgot to mention that included my $50.00 a year rental on tank, but she told me it was about $3.00/gal.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm not on their regular delivery cycle, rarely use it. Maybe that's why.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 4, 2017)

Mo'nin folks!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Morning BDG. Have a cup on Gobble.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 4, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Mo'nin folks!



What up stranger


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 4, 2017)

Not too much! Just gettin' into a little bit of this and a little bit of that. Y'all been doing alright?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Mo'nin folks!



Yeah C'mon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Not too much! Just gettin' into a little bit of this and a little bit of that. Y'all been doing alright?



I sure would like to taste some of it.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah C'mon!



Jethro! What it is bro?!?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Jethro! What it is bro?!?



Ain't nuttin but a thang, stop in more often Hoss! 

Hope all is well with you and yours.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Not too much! Just gettin' into a little bit of this and a little bit of that. Y'all been doing alright?





Jeff C. said:


> I sure would like to taste some of it.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Hush up Quack, you've already tasted it.... and you liked it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Morning drivelers.  Hope you all have a good un'.  Quack, jeff, how's yall Purdy wives?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Hush up Quack, you've already tasted it.... and you liked it!



Would love to have some more of yo sauce . . 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning drivelers.  Hope you all have a good un'.  Quack, jeff, how's yall Purdy wives?




Hiya Louie !!!  Couldn't tell you 'bout my "purdy" wife, she blacked my eyes the other night . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would love to have some more of yo sauce . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm willing to bet you deserved it or liked it


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh I forgot, even had some baby sitting duty mixed in for a couple hours, by then I had lost all motivation.


 Wait until they need you on over nights.......... I had to take LilD to the ER the other night, strep throat, so I've had motor mouth ever since.......... but I have to say, he's been pretty good!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm willing to bet you deserved it or liked it




MORNIN!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Morning Quackbro, HFH and Keebs.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

Morning friends.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Morning Wy and Mud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Hush up Quack, you've already tasted it.... and you liked it!



That's how I found out about it. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Morning drivelers.  Hope you all have a good un'.  Quack, jeff, how's yall Purdy wives?



She's doin as expected Louie, gettin  everyday. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Would love to have some more of yo sauce . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd take anything that comes off his grill/smoker to include sauces also. 



Keebs said:


> Wait until they need you on over nights.......... I had to take LilD to the ER the other night, strep throat, so I've had motor mouth ever since.......... but I have to say, he's been pretty good!
> 
> 
> 
> MORNIN!!!



Been there and done that too, several times. I must admit we enjoy it for now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2017)

Guess I'm like my Nicbro, I REALLY don't like kids, their either crapping, screaming, crawling, and trying to touch all MY stuff . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Waitin on propane delivery, lookin for an interior painter/handy man, Jag's asleep, MizT at work, Caitlin and Everett gone.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on propane delivery, lookin for an interior painter/handy man, Jag's asleep, MizT at work, Caitlin and Everett gone.....



You know, you get propane and all you'll get is cold rain.


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 4, 2017)

Mornin Driveler Nation! 

Ok who am I kidding, I need to mainline some espresso or something 

How are y'all doing this cool windy day?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Driveler Nation!
> 
> Ok who am I kidding, I need to mainline some espresso or something
> 
> How are y'all doing this cool windy day?



Waitin.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'm like my Nicbro, I REALLY don't like kids, their either crapping, screaming, crawling, and trying to touch all MY stuff . .


bless yo heart................ but I know you're an awesome Uncle!


SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Driveler Nation!
> 
> Ok who am I kidding, I need to mainline some espresso or something
> 
> How are y'all doing this cool windy day?


 HIya sista, just strollin through............. go get ya a Cuban coffee, lawd have mercy, that'll wake you up!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Waitin.


My local's extended the possible to as far south as the county just north of me...................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> My local's extended the possible to as far south as the county just north of me...................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That's how I found out about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well jeph, she lIves with a ragin cajun..  ......




Then again you said she...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know, you get propane and all you'll get is cold rain.



No doubt, but propane delivered and he forgot to charge me the $50.00 rental.  



SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Driveler Nation!
> 
> Ok who am I kidding, I need to mainline some espresso or something
> 
> How are y'all doing this cool windy day?




Mornin Schmoo!

Dark schocolate espresso beans with a cup of dark roast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Well jeph, she lIves with a ragin cajun..  ......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I need to step up my game then.


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 4, 2017)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Driveler Nation!
> 
> Ok who am I kidding, I need to mainline some espresso or something
> 
> How are y'all doing this cool windy day?



Hayyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Hayyyyyyyyyy.



She knows what that means.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>


I can WISH!!


bigdaddyga said:


> Hayyyyyyyyyy.


do we know you?????


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Waitin.


  



Keebs said:


> bless yo heart................ but I know you're an awesome Uncle!
> 
> HIya sista, just strollin through............. go get ya a Cuban coffee, lawd have mercy, that'll wake you up!


Mornin Sista! I just googled, holy guacamole that looks like some strong stuff! I gotta try that!  :-D


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I can WISH!!
> 
> do we know you?????



Hey keebabe take a walk wif me down by the crick.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

SnowHunter said:


>



You too???


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2017)

Rut Roe


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> No doubt, but propane delivered and he forgot to charge me the $50.00 rental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mornin Shmoo!  Yummyyy! 


bigdaddyga said:


> Hayyyyyyyyyy.


Dude. That's so 5 days ago


----------



## SnowHunter (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You too???



I'm waiting on my sanity.... Idk what you waiting on.... blue candles? Lemon donuts?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Sausage biscuit wit peppa jack for brunch.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Sista! I just googled, holy guacamole that looks like some strong stuff! I gotta try that!  :-D


 Both my Cuban neighbors have made it for me, very small cup, but the grandma of one bunch makes it soooooo good!!


bigdaddyga said:


> Hey keebabe take a walk wif me down by the crick.


 Uh-oh, now I know who you is!


Patriot44 said:


> Rut Roe


You got that right!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2017)

Guess I'm like my Nicbro, I REALLY don't like kids, their either crapping, screaming, crawling, and trying to touch all MY stuff . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Rut Roe


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'm like my Nicbro, I REALLY don't like kids, their either crapping, screaming, crawling, and trying to touch all MY stuff . .



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10541446&postcount=400

You can say that again.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Good morning, got my truck in the shop and bought a little SUV to drive back and forth to work


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, got my truck in the shop and bought a little SUV to drive back and forth to work



Mornin, gonna keep it or sell it after truck is repaired?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Quackbro needs another vehicle.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2017)

Whatyall have planned for the Blizzard? Wife is making Dorito Lasagna.  I can't wait!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Whatyall have planned for the Blizzard? Wife is making Dorito Lasagna.  I can't wait!



Snow cones or Popsicles, whatever it delivers.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Whatyall have planned for the Blizzard? Wife is making Dorito Lasagna.  I can't wait!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Snow cones or Popsicles, whatever it delivers.



Just add Vodka!



Miguel LaBomba Parilla Rodriguez Cervantees said:


>



I hear that its going to snow 13 inches in Kennesaw!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Just add Vodka!
> 
> 
> 
> I hear that its going to snow 13 inches in Kennesaw!



Not from me you didn't, though I have no doubt there aren't already plenty of Snowflakes up that way.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin, gonna keep it or sell it after truck is repaired?



Probably keep it, gets better millage  than the truck and keeps miles off the truck


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=10541446&postcount=400
> 
> You can say that again.


 THAT'S what I thought!


Wycliff said:


> Good morning, got my truck in the shop and bought a little SUV to drive back and forth to work


Finally found a new mechanic and getting my tracker going!


Patriot44 said:


> Whatyall have planned for the Blizzard? Wife is making Dorito Lasagna.  I can't wait!


 ok, link me to a recipe, please!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not from me you didn't, though I have no doubt there aren't already plenty of _*flakes*_ up that way.


 fixed it for ya shuggums!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not from me you didn't, though I have no doubt there aren't already plenty of Snowflakes up that way.



Nancy  over there talking bout "snowflakes". That's funny


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not from me you didn't, though I have no doubt there aren't already plenty of Snowflakes up that way.



Shhhh, I have stock in Mayfield!





Keebs said:


> ok, link me to a recipe, please!



I don't know that there is one, but during the last ice storm, we ate lasagna for three days straight and one day I added Taco Bell Hot Sauce and crumbled Doritos over it, and it was da bomb....so it's our blizzard and ice storm food. We're kind of stooped like that...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nancy  over there talking bout "snowflakes". That's funny



You lose something?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You lose something?



My sanity.   Other than that,  no.  Durt lost his tool a few years back tho.  You might can help him find it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Rut Roe









SnowHunter said:


> Mornin Shmoo!  Yummyyy!
> Dude. That's so 5 days ago




Get'em gal friend !!! 




Wycliff said:


> Good morning, got my truck in the shop and bought a little SUV to drive back and forth to work





Been trying to tell ya, drive a beater to work, save yo truck, keep it washed and waxed fo yo days off !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> My sanity.   Other than that,  no.  Durt lost his tool a few years back tho.  You might can help him find it



I'll leave that to Quack. He loves lookin for tools.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Shhhh, I have stock in Mayfield!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That ain't stoopid, that's *Creative*!!  Sounds good too!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> My sanity.   Other than that,  no.  Durt _*lost his took *_a few years back tho.  You might can help him find it


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Get'em gal friend !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I know, finally going to listen


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I'll leave that to Quack. He loves lookin for tools.


I hear he's good at hide and seek.  I'm sure he could find it.  Wait, sorry, that's twister, wrong game.


Keebs said:


> That ain't stoopid, that's *Creative*!!  Sounds good too!



Some things never change.  My typing being one of them


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

What's up Louie, glad to see you posting some


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

Is it going to snow in my back yard?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Goot God....can't get off this phone today.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2017)

How much in Kennesaw, Miggy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> What's up Louie, glad to see you posting some


A little slow, and I'm sneaking.  How ya are sir?


mudracing101 said:


> Is it going to snow in my back yard?


Yes, whiteout conditions north of brighton.  Rain south of brighton


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Is it going to be safe to drive to Albany this weekend pulling a camper, Miggy?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> How much in Kennesaw, Miggy?



I don't do IMBY questions, so because you asked you get none, zero, nada, zilch.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel, at my meetings last month I thought of you.  We had a gathering at our area coordinator house and he had a nice waterfall, rocks beds etc etc.  Wondered if it was your work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Is it going to snow in my back yard?



Well if it don't, I'd wager it will be Muddy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> A little slow, and I'm sneaking.  How ya are sir?
> 
> Yes, whiteout conditions north of brighton.  Rain south of brighton



Thanks Leroy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2017)

I missed da partay. 

HEY! 

Busy, busy, busy................................


I did get my wreath this mornin. Hold on and I'll post a pic.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miguel, at my meetings last month I thought of you.  We had a gathering at our area coordinator house and he had a nice waterfall, rocks beds etc etc.  Wondered if it was your work.



If the waterfall went 150' down to a lake it was. If it was a short run then no.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I missed da partay.
> 
> HEY!
> 
> ...



You also need to make sure you do the poll on the DOCO head count thread, otherwise you might not get any BBQ.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't do IMBY questions, so because you asked you get none, zero, nada, zilch.......


Stuck up weather man


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Miguel, at my meetings last month I thought of you.  We had a gathering at our area coordinator house and he had a nice waterfall, rocks beds etc etc.  Wondered if it was your work.


Not if it was nice


Jeff C. said:


> Well if it don't, I'd wager it will be Muddy.



Its already muddy Jeffro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If the waterfall went 150' down to a lake it was. If it was a short run then no.



The waterfall ran down to a kol pond.  And somehow left there and drained to the lake if I remember  correctly.  Prolly a 150 yard run total.  It was at a lake close to tucker ga.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Guess the Messican ain't gonna answer my question


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Mud, you should ask him if it'll snow in your front yard...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You also need to make sure you do the poll on the DOCO head count thread, otherwise you might not get any BBQ.



wanna bet
I gots fwiends in low places.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2017)

Wreath!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Texting, emailing, direct calls, coordinating, scheduling, etc,.....you'd think I was their Daddy or something.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Sure wish I could make it to the DOCO


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

Great idea! Hey Weatherman.. It gonna snow in my front yard???

Leroy a genius!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

Is it gonna snow in Tifton?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Stuck up weather man
> 
> Not if it was nice
> 
> ...



I only bet on a sure thing.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nevermind then i'll go to my trusty weather app on my phone.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

Nope , no snow. That was easy...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

Aint nothing too this being a weatherman.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Sure wish I could make it to the DOCO



Don't take your camper and just chill in the teepee with Nicodemus


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

Somebody fire the messican, he's overpaid!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> wanna bet
> I gots fwiends in low places.



I got low friends in high places.

I WIN!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> Nope , no snow. That was easy...


 gootun


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Mrs22, that's a cute circle thingy you posted


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

lunch time.. i'm gone.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Done paid for the campsite and its to late to cancel


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

My mom makes them circle things.  I make her mad all the time cause I tell her that hers is UGLY.  Her LOLer is broke.  I believe I was swapped at birth


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

I just seen, ol' Nic trapped himself a nice deer this year....  I bet The Redhead prolly shot it.   Shes a better hunter anyways


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wreath!


 PURTY!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

I'm questionable on the DOCO and since I ain't got no coneckshuns and won't be nuff Bobuhku, I might not make it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Guess I'll go watch the WC and see if I can get some accurate info on da weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Or, I could wake Jag up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> PURTY!!!


Thanks! 


Jeff C. said:


> I'm questionable on the DOCO and since I ain't got no coneckshuns and won't be nuff Bobuhku, I might not make it.


We been talking a lot about it. I feels sure we will go, I just won't get a straight answer from H22 until the day before. 


Jeff C. said:


> Or, I could wake Jag up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2017)

Hard to believe this 'in is 27 yrs old  . .  Tater Brooks !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hard to believe this 'in is 27 yrs old  . .  Tater Brooks !!



Dang, time is a flyin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 4, 2017)

Low country boil leftovers. Mmm it was good warmed up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Or, I could wake Jag up.



There ya go!!! 

Let me know what he says.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There ya go!!!
> 
> Let me know what he says.


 go check out my map............ see if ya think I got close enough!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There ya go!!!
> 
> Let me know what he says.




I'm scared to even mention it. If I do, not only will I wind up with 16 pots of lemons and limes germinating, and a 4' orange tree in the garage, but also him standing out in the yard for the next 3 days snow chanting.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm scared to even mention it. If I do, not only will I wind up with 16 pots of lemons and limes germinating, and a 4' orange tree in the garage, but also him standing out in the yard for the next 3 days snow chanting.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm scared to even mention it. If I do, not only will I wind up with 16 pots of lemons and limes germinating, and a 4' orange tree in the garage, but also him standing out in the yard for the next 3 days snow chanting.



Well, if you happen to slip up and mention it, we definitely need a video of that.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Just got werd that my tracker is *almost* fixed, the cutting off problem was a disconnected/loose wire...... 
Now they are checking into the a/c trouble!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


>



It's da truf....and you know it. 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, if you happen to slip up and mention it, we definitely need a video of that.



Good Idea! 

Get's a little embarrassing being out there with him though. If a neighbor rides by it messes up his chant and he starts yelling at them. 

It could result in a blizzard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Uh Oh Amigo.....WC just forecast 1-3" across GA and metro area.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> It's da truf....and you know it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I know it's the truth, remember he rain danced at my place before!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Just got werd that my tracker is *almost* fixed, the cutting off problem was a disconnected/loose wire......
> Now they are checking into the a/c trouble!



 Be back on the road soon


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Guess I'll go watch the WC and see if I can get some accurate info on da weather.



Can you go ask them yahoo's how much in Kennesaw please...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Keebs said:


> I know it's the truth, remember he rain danced at my place before!



Yes Ma'am, I do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

I don't think it ever rained, but we peed a lot.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I don't think it ever rained, but we peed a lot.



Water is water


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Water is water



10-4, what ever Jag chanted it worked.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

It sure made us thirsty.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Wycliff said:


> Be back on the road soon





Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am, I do.


 I knew you would!


Jeff C. said:


> I don't think it ever rained, but we peed a lot.





Jeff C. said:


> It sure made us thirsty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Afternoon. Where's everybody at?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Afternoon. Where's everybody at?


 BUT now I'm ......... 
 Later gator!


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Trying to act like I'm working


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 4, 2017)

How many on days Wy?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 4, 2017)

So on the hades train, first class. My cousin put a piece of ham on my nephews face and made a meme, 1 like=1prayer. Got like 250 shares and 3k likes. Lord forgive me.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> How many on days Wy?



Just today and tomorrow, then off for 6 or 7


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Evening.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Evening Chief, Wy and HFH. Sounds like a plan Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 4, 2017)

Evening folks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2017)

5-6 pages today.   Go going drivelers.   I am NOT reading back so if something important happened let me know.

Glad ya'll weren't wasting the interweb in the weather threads.   

Dark outside incase you were wondering.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm scared to even mention it. If I do, not only will I wind up with 16 pots of lemons and limes germinating, and a 4' orange tree in the garage, but also him standing out in the yard for the next 3 days snow chanting.





Jeff C. said:


> I don't think it ever rained, but we peed a lot.





Dangit bro, you're killing me !!!



Dawn and I just went and visited a 89 yr old lady up the road, I've been drankin most the day and thought I was doing her a favor by showing up with my sexy self.



Heifer beat me with a METAL spoon . . . cause I cussed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit bro, you're killing me !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Killing you???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2017)

I've been beat with tree limbs, shoes, boat paddles, leather belts, wooden spoons,  etc   but I aint NEVA been smacked with a metal spoon.  Dawn's still laughing, she's ova there hollering "whack 'em again..."  


Seriously, you can't make this crap up  . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 4, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Killing you???





I didn't much care for it, I gotz dimples on my arms..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I didn't much care for it, I gotz dimples on my arms..



Now they match the dimples on your butterfly


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 4, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been beat with tree limbs, shoes, boat paddles, leather belts, wooden spoons,  etc   but I aint NEVA been smacked with a metal spoon.  Dawn's still laughing, she's ova there hollering "whack 'em again..."
> 
> 
> Seriously, you can't make this crap up  . .



Did you curse again when she hit you?   



Think GON language.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Raccoon eyes and now blistered arms. Watch your language Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Raccoon eyes and now blistered arms. Watch your language Quackbro.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 4, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Raccoon eyes and now blistered arms. Watch your language Quackbro.



You caint take him nowhere.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 4, 2017)

Ain't it the truth!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 4, 2017)

One of those nights


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 4, 2017)

Mama said there would be nights like this.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 4, 2017)

Back at it! Evening folks!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dangit bro, you're killing me !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we need to hang out!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2017)

Mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2017)

mornin blood

need a little coffee to make it ?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 5, 2017)

Dang Blood, it looks like you've been all by yourself all night !!!!!

I think that I remember a song like that a long time ago......."It's a Lonely (rainy) night in Georgia" !!!!

I am glad that Gobblin's coffee truck just showed up and made a delivery of some "get up and go juice" because I desperately need some today.    

OK Drivelers, it is time to hit the floor running, make some noise, wake up all of the neighbors, drink a cup of coffee, get out the biggest metal spoon that you have  and then whack your "significant other" across the head with it......then crawl back in your dungeon before that significant other pulls out a dull knife and begins to carve your "turkey" !!!!!   (If you haven't heard about the metal spoon episode, just read back a couple of pages and Quack will fill in the details).


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Morning Gobble,Bloodbro,EE and I'm sure Jeff shortly. There is no telling what Quackbro will get into EE, and it's always very entertaining! Got to shove off. Ttyl.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2017)

Think I will hop in the pool this morning after work!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Mornin blood, gobblein, EE, Moon.

I slept in Moon, crud started creeping up on me last night, I felt it yesterday afternoon and it got a holt of me overnight. Jag's had it pretty bad for the past couple days, and it's even been flirting with MizT, CAITLIN, and Everett.

I knew I was doomed, just a matter of when.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2017)

Mernin drivelers and drivelerettes. Gotta stock up on batteries today. Don't want my electric nanner sling to give up if the power goes out.


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

hey........


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

where y'all been?....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2017)

rydert said:


> hey........



hay


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mernin drivelers and drivelerettes. Gotta stock up on batteries today. Don't want my electric nanner sling to give up if the power goes out.



Mornin Amigo, just saw one of your last posts over in the discussion thread. My ride for Sunday is coming out of Greenville, SC Sunday morning, wonder what that's going to be like?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Howdy dert......Hope all is well.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Think I will hop in the pool this morning after work!






And now just a tidbit from the entertainment side of GON..............

After the completion of this maneuver mentioned above, well lets say.........Blood is NOW talking in a Tenor voice !!!!!    


Dang, it is tough to erase that visual picture from my brain !!!!!    


OH, Good Morning Moonbro, Chief, RyDert, Miggy,  and to several other sleepy drivelers this morning.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Dang Jeff! Hope you can keep it beat back! Morning Durt and Miggy. How was the swim Bloodbro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Jeff! Hope you can keep it beat back! Morning Durt and Miggy. How was the swim Bloodbro?



I don't think I've got the full monte yet, just the beginning.

MizT just stuck her head out and told me she feels terrible and not going into work today. Here it comes.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2017)

Morning folls


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2017)

You too dirt


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Rare for MizT to miss work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Mornin bOOM bOOM.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2017)

Howdee  jeph


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Morning HFH.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> And now just a tidbit from the entertainment side of GON..............
> 
> After the completion of this maneuver mentioned above, well lets say.........Blood is NOW talking in a Tenor voice !!!!!
> 
> ...





Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Jeff! Hope you can keep it beat back! Morning Durt and Miggy. How was the swim Bloodbro?


Didn't know my lights had a extra high beam!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Your voice has changed Bloodbro, kinda high pitched!


----------



## bigdaddyga (Jan 5, 2017)

Mornin' Drivvvvvvvvvla's!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2017)

Mernin!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Good morning BDGA and Keebs.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey moon and keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

bigdaddyga said:


> Mornin' Drivvvvvvvvvla's!





Keebs said:


> Mernin!



Moanin yall.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

Mornin. 


I'm fa-fa-fa-fa-FREEZING.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Merning Mrs. H. It is chilly this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> I'm fa-fa-fa-fa-FREEZING.


change your flippy flopps to boots, tuck in jeans, layer a shirt or two, add long sweater = not fa-fa-fa-fa-FREEZING!


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You too dirt


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy dert......Hope all is well.



Chief "O"


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

there was a llama loose in Athens.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

Had a lady pull out in front of me on a major hwy. Most people go 65. Her car was frozen and she could see. She was going maybe 30. smh-ing. People are just stupid. 


Rant ova.


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

had to call in the llama experts..........didn't know homo3 was a llama expert.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

rydert said:


> there was a llama loose in Athens.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Had a lady pull out in front of me on a major hwy. Most people go 65. Her car was frozen and she could see. She was going maybe 30. smh-ing. People are just stupid.
> 
> 
> Rant ova.



if she could see.....what was the problem....i don't understand


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

rydert said:


> if she could see.....what was the problem....i don't understand



nevermind......i see where you said her car was frozen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

rydert said:


> had to call in the llama experts..........didn't know homo3 was a llama expert.....



homo3=llama whisperer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> 
> I'm fa-fa-fa-fa-FREEZING.



Chill out!


I mean.....warm up! 




Well I dearly love my home but
She never looked so good to me
Blue skies and dragonflies
Muddy creek Lord set me free

Good things are going on
There in Mississippi
She made me feel good
There in Mississippi

Folks smiling and saying Hey
In my car as I'm passing by
And I can smell those barbeque grills
Firing on the fourth of July




Good things are going on
There in Mississippi
She made me feel good
There in Mississippi

Good things are going on
There in Mississippi
She made me feel good
There in Mississippi
Everybody moving everybody grooving
Everybody letting it all get loose
There in Mississippi


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> homo3=llama whisperer.



dat boy gots all kind of wild life experience.....heard he had a pet possum too,to,2,duece.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2017)

rydert said:


>


DERT!!!!!!!!! how ya been?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2017)

Good night kids!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Good night kids!


schweet dreams, blood!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2017)

love my wild life creatures


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2017)

^^^^^ look at that


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> love my wild life creatures


 and we see why they love you................. contributing to the delinquency of wild animals.......tsk, tsk, tsk........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> love my wild life creatures



You did good! That poor llama was LOST on one of the busiest roads in the A town. Thank heaven for carrots.


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> DERT!!!!!!!!! how ya been?



i been goot......real goot..

work is driving me crazy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> love my wild life creatures


Morning


Keebs said:


> and we see why they love you................. contributing to the delinquency of wild animals.......tsk, tsk, tsk........


Giggle


mrs. hornet22 said:


> You did good! That poor llama was LOST on one of the busiest roads in the A town. Thank heaven for carrots.


morning



rydert said:


> i been goot......real goot..
> 
> work is driving me crazy


Short trip


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

Ouch......


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2017)

burn....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2017)

rydert said:


> Ouch......



Funny tu me


----------



## Wycliff (Jan 5, 2017)

Morning, they been keeping me busy today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2017)

You gonna make it Wycliff?  Need an energy drank?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Ain't feelin the greatest, but going to go get my brother a truckload of firewood. He's got a line on a long bed truckload for $50.00, but he can't do it with a belly full of staples after a major surgery.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2017)

Jeph, give jag  an ax.  Won't need to buy wood then.  Ol fella will clear cut and split 50 acres in 3 days


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

Great.
I'm in the "sweet spot" for snow on Triple D's map.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

No worries. I'm prepared.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Great.
> I'm in the "sweet spot" for snow on Triple D's map.



That mean theres gonna be ice cream?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph, give jag  an ax.  Won't need to buy wood then.  Ol fella will clear cut and split 50 acres in 3 days



Purty much true....if he ever gets a mind to do something, almost impossible to deter him.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Purty much true....if he ever gets a mind to do something, almost impossible to deter him.



That and his never ending supply of energy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That mean theres gonna be ice cream?



Thanks for reminding me. I will set a bowl out for our Mint Juleps come Derby Day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Waitin on brother to call me. He wanted to go with to get out of the house after being home now for 2 days and in the hospital for 5, when initially it was supposed to be arthroscopic and out patient that same afternoon.

I see where his wife (SIL) has called my phone. I bet she don't want him going with me riding in truck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Over protective women's.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No worries. I'm prepared.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Headed to brother's, he's ready.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Waitin on brother to call me. He wanted to go with to get out of the house after being home now for 2 days and in the hospital for 5, when initially it was supposed to be arthroscopic and out patient that same afternoon.
> 
> I see where his wife (SIL) has called my phone. I bet she don't want him going with me riding in truck.


has she rode with you before??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2017)

Afternoon folks !!! 



Gotz to go to the doctor . .


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotz to go to the doctor . .


Bend ova & cough?


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2017)

Oh my........... did I do that?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2017)

oh my....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Bend ova & cough?





I hope !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I hope !!!!


 you would..........


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2017)

Quack getting the fanger........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

What have I walked into.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

Now I'm ready. Come on snow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2017)

rydert said:


> Quack getting the fanger........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now I'm ready. Come on snow.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2017)

Home and I read back to find out 

chief is getting sick
quack is a digit up
MsH22 is ready for snow
blood is squeeking voice wise
keebs is becoming a doc forecaster
the lhama king is ready to ride
and snow is definitely in the forecast for NGa


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now I'm ready. Come on snow.



On my way!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Evening dribblers. Snow? What snow?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 5, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening dribblers. Snow? What snow?



Exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 5, 2017)

Good morning, good afternoon and good night!

Walk in the door 30 min ago from a long day over to Alabamastan and back, and the first words out of my wife's mouth...."Well, the Mexican is poopooing on our snow parade"..

I guess I should go over and check out the weather thread...BRB


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Home and I read back to find out
> 
> chief is getting sick
> quack is a digit up
> ...


You nailed it. 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> On my way!!!


Come on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 5, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Guess you enjoyed it.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 5, 2017)

Blood, I got the 4-Wheeler gassed up and a 30 pack of vitamin BL. We got this!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Blood, I got the 4-Wheeler gassed up and a 30 pack of vitamin BL. We got this!



I better get another 30 pk of that vitamin water! I also invited Gregg and Clayton over!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I better get another 30 pk of that vitamin water! I also invited Gregg and Clayton over!



Lets do this, how big is your roof?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 5, 2017)

I left Huntsville today at three and there was brine marks on the road all the way home.  Somebotty is getting retty for something.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Just got home myself, evenin 44.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Just got home myself, evenin 44.



Bedtime now, but evening. 450 miles and two meetings today.  Cooked.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Lets do this, how big is your roof?



Uh...  big


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Keebs said:


> has she rode with you before??



Who....what were we talkin about anyway?



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon folks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotz to go to the doctor . .



What for?



gobbleinwoods said:


> Home and I read back to find out
> 
> chief is getting sick
> quack is a digit up
> ...



Could you be more specific?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2017)

Just got home from the GA women's bb game.   Not long for up myself.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

^^^^


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just got home from the GA women's bb game.   Not long for up myself.



Were your playing in the game or spectator


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just got home from the GA women's bb game.   Not long for up myself.



Same here, just ate a bowl of chicken noodle soup. Should be getting drowsy soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Were your playing in the game or spectator



I might have played a little when the cheerleaders were on the floor.   But otherwise I was a spectator.  And I watched as much as I could.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Were your playing in the game or spectator


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm a womens volleyball fan. Wouldn't mind playing with them either.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 5, 2017)

Good night folks...


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm a womens volleyball fan. Wouldn't mind playing with them either.



Woman wrestling is a great sport


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Woman wrestling is a great sport



Jello?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 5, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Jello?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2017)

lagrangedave said:


> Jello?



I'd give it a shot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2017)

Not enough shut eye but the coffee will help that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2017)

bloodbro,

warm enough for a good roof sitting last night so did you get a chance to enjoy it?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Not enough shut eye but the coffee will help that.



Mornin G! drunkbro=no show last night


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro,
> 
> warm enough for a good roof sitting last night so did you get a chance to enjoy it?



been dead here! Pulled some wire for a new receptacle out on our rail yard ... thought it was very nice outside!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin G! drunkbro=no show last night



Probably making the milk and bread run for reeb


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 6, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin, Blood, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.

I am trying to decide what I might do today.  Whatever, I decide to do, I better hurry up and do it before this nasty weather moves in.

Decisions, decisions, decisions.  

Gobblin, I need a cup or three of your coffee to get my eyes open this early.

Blood, I bet you felt totally lonely without Drunkbro during the night.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Probably making the milk and bread run for reeb



proly passed out in his floor with orange fingers right now... that boy luvs shmokin da weed!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2017)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin, Blood, and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers this morning.
> 
> I am trying to decide what I might do today.  Whatever, I decide to do, I better hurry up and do it before this nasty weather moves in.
> 
> ...



I'm so lonesome I could cry!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2017)

hey sockbro, get them washed incase you lose power.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Morning Gobble, EE, and Bloodbro. I don't know how you managed by yourself Bloodbro. I bet it was a struggle. Jeff and Miggy should be along shortly. Everybody stocked up on provisions?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm so lonesome I could cry!



Well go ahead lil' feller, a good cry is good fer ye from time to time. You need a hug too?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sleeting right now 1 click east of Blood.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

Mernin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Morning P44 and all the folks to the frozen north of us.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Sleeting right now 1 click east of Blood.



Makes me think of a Paul Simon song.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning P44 and all the folks to the frozen north of us.



Mernin Moon.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2017)

Morning, it gonna snow at my house?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Morning Mud. You gonna put snow tires and chains on your truck?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Moanin.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Mud. You gonna put snow tires and chains on your truck?



Nah, no need this far south, but i am going to stock up on my beer just in case there is any kind of shipping delays.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Makes me think of a Paul Simon song.



Who?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Howdy Jeff. Your travel plans still a go? That's a sound plan Mud.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Dragging up this moanin Moon. Feel like somebody nailed me between the eyes with a baseball bat. MizT and Jag also. 

Light rain and 38* here. Don't think I'm going to see much in the way of snow. One of the local Mets had me in more of an ice event, .25-.40".


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Jeff. Your travel plans still a go? That's a sound plan Mud.



Yessir, the show must go on. My only concern is my ride is coming out of Easley, SC on Sunday Mornin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

I can live with some snow, but the ice is a totally different story!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hope by Sunday morning it will be cleared out and you are feeling better also.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Coffee is helping headache.....need more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Hope by Sunday morning it will be cleared out and you are feeling better also.



Yessir thanks, man I hate spreading this stuff not only to the guys that are in the car with me, but that entire crew that's on the road. One of them contracts it and spreads like wildfire as they ride together on tour buses and carpool in rental cars also.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

I hate snow.  Keep it north


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2017)

Mernin' Folks............... waiting on the snow to hit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Well, MizT, Jag, and I all got a Dr. appt together for 3:40 this afternoon.

Got lucky!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2017)

Started werk at 6:30pm yesterdy ... Was locking up at 7 and the Boss axed me to werk over until 11am today.... Dangitman!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Saw something pretty cool yesterday I haven't seen in a long time, a small VW Diesel pickup truck. It was in very good shape too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Started werk at 6:30pm yesterdy ... Was locking up at 7 and the Boss axed me to werk over until 11am today.... Dangitman!



Hate it when they do dat!!


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2017)

hey.......I just woke up. It is not snowing in Kite...I think it's the Mexican's fault..


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, MizT, Jag, and I all got a Dr. appt together for 3:40 this afternoon.
> 
> Got lucky!


 Hope ya'll kick it soon!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2017)

Prayers continue for Kite


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2017)

We Stand With Kite


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2017)

^^^^


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Kite is beautiful


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> We Stand With Kite





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kite is beautiful



not as beautiful as Tifton......


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2017)

is Mud still alive?.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> Hope ya'll kick it soon!



Thanks sweetie, haven't had anything like this in a long time. Especially, all three of us at the same time.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2017)

rydert said:


> not as beautiful as Tifton......



true....very true


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm here. NO snow in Ttown yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Brother made out like a bandit on my long bed truck stacked level with firewood for $50.00 yesterday. 

Thinkin about getting me a load just for backyard fire pit.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

mudracing101 said:


> I'm here. NO snow in Ttown yet.



Quit raining and 37* here Mudro, just wet and cold.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Mornin


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Get H22 to uncover da pool and y'all can go ice skating! Morning Mrs. H, Durt, Boom Boom, Keebs, and Hdmo3. Or maybe join the polar bear club.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

FIL said it's not snowing in Oak Park.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Thanks sweetie, haven't had anything like this in a long time. Especially, all three of us at the same time.


If it's like the crud down this way, get used to it, that stuff lingers for eva!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


 got your snow boots on? 


Moonpie1 said:


> Get H22 to uncover da pool and y'all can go ice skating! Morning Mrs. H, Durt, Boom Boom, Keebs, and Hdmo3. Or maybe join the polar bear club.


 Mernin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeph, yous betta  go buy a lottery ticket


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Everybody's light is blue.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Mine is not blue


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Is it a blue light in memory of the llama?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Mine is not blue



It WAS.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Mrs 22 has snow blindness.  Poor gal


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Hey, it's like  the olden days.  I'm here posting all alone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Brings back memories.  Feeling all warm and fuzzy inside


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm here. Folks didn't come to work today for some reason.

I'm just here with the guys today. Kinda quiet.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Brings back memories.  Feeling all warm and fuzzy inside


 put the liquor bottle down............


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm here. Folks didn't come to work today for some reason.
> 
> I'm just here with the guys today. Kinda quiet.


They skerred, you're not.......... MrsH22=brave woman!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2017)

We closing da office at 3 today


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2017)

^^^^ gracious


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> We closing da office at 3 today




I'm going home at 3 today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> They skerred, you're not.......... MrsH22=brave woman!



I got new shoes for my car last week.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Hdm.  I sent you a package  first class mail today.  Enjoy


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

H22 made a hash brown,sausage,egg and cheese casserole this morning to take to work. He cut me a piece and man-o-man is it GOOT!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Where mine


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where mine



I sent you a package first class mail today. Enjoy


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hdm.  I sent you a package  first class mail today.  Enjoy



I'm sure I will be able to smell it before it gets to my mailbox


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> They skerred, you're not.......... MrsH22=brave woman!



or crazy......


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> I'm sure I will be able to smell it before it gets to my mailbox



gootness.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2017)

rydert said:


> or crazy......


well, shucks, that's a given for all of us drivelaahs...........


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> well, shucks, that's a given for all of us drivelaahs...........



true


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Yall suck @ drivelin.


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall suck @ drivelin.



they sure do.....


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yall suck @ drivelin.


Chief gonna be a teacha nowa!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> I'm sure I will be able to smell it before it gets to my mailbox



Very likely


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

12:00 and all is well...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks mrs 22


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 6, 2017)

What's happenin' people, long time no talk!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> 12:00 and all is well...............



What time with the H22 bar be opened?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2017)

Afternoon all !!!   Got my oil checked and blood work back yesterday, all good !!



Ran up on a deal on some Michelin A/T tires for my truck, don't need 'em, but couldn't pass on the deal !!


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2017)

DouglasB. said:


> What's happenin' people, long time no talk!



you done moved back South?


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 6, 2017)

rydert said:


> you done moved back South?



Yessir. Got back last May. Idaho was TOO cold for us. Learned how to fly fish and drive in the snow. Took a job at a radio station cluster on the Coast and moved the family to Mobile, Alabama. I was born here, so it's nice to be back. The wife wants to end up back in Georgia, but man... the fishing here is hard to beat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Welcome back to.da souf


----------



## DouglasB. (Jan 6, 2017)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Welcome back to.da souf



Good to be back. Now I just gotta convince the wife to let me get a 20ft center console, and then all ya'll can come down and we'll hit the blue water.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2017)

Gotta run some errands, I hate Walmart.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

DouglasB. said:


> Good to be back. Now I just gotta convince the wife to let me get a 20ft center console, and then all ya'll can come down and we'll hit the blue water.



Welcome back to the south, DouglasB.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Feelin a little better, nose is dripping like a faucet though.  

Pounding headache and dizziness has let up some.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Trying to coordinate with my young buddy coming out of Easley, SC on Sunday morning to pick me and another crew member up for Louisiana trip. These boys can't seem to think for themselves without my input/recommendations.

This particular one is about the most mature of the bunch, but they are all in the neighborhood of 25 yrs young. Time to start making adult decisions on their own without me involved.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

I told him to rent a 4WD if nothing else.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C Hole gonna teach the young man how to be a leader and things of that nature


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2017)

Course he didn't do to good of a job with mattech


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2017)

that poor boy just follows the crowd


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Maybe he leads the crowd?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

hdm03 said:


> Jeff C Hole gonna teach the young man how to be a leader and things of that nature





hdm03 said:


> Course he didn't do to good of a job with mattech





hdm03 said:


> that poor boy just follows the crowd



I just planted the seed, he has to nurture it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Jag's little inexpensive weather station he got for Christmas is not working properly. A mere 2 weeks old.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag's little inexpensive weather station he got for Christmas is not working properly. A mere 2 weeks old.



What's it doin wrong??


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Makin me WORK while I'm at the office today. smh-ing.


----------



## rydert (Jan 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Makin me WORK while I'm at the office today. smh-ing.



i hate it when that happens...........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Light rain in the 30601. I better leave.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's it doin wrong??



All of the digital display is flashing, flickering, sometimes blank, etc.,


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2017)

DouglasB. said:


> Yessir. Got back last May. Idaho was TOO cold for us. Learned how to fly fish and drive in the snow. Took a job at a radio station cluster on the Coast and moved the family to Mobile, Alabama. I was born here, so it's nice to be back. The wife wants to end up back in Georgia, but man... the fishing here is hard to beat.


Welcome back!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Makin me WORK while I'm at the office today. smh-ing.


Uncalled for!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

38° and rain here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> All of the digital display is flashing, flickering, sometimes blank, etc.,



Get an Exorcist.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Feelin a little better, nose is dripping like a faucet though.
> 
> Pounding headache and dizziness has let up some.



Had it off and on since two days before Christmas. Feel for you brother!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 6, 2017)

It is still not snowing here. That is all.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2017)

thanks....please keep us posted


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Headin to da Dr. with MizT and Jag.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Headin to da Dr. with MizT and Jag.


LilD just took my little man............ strep throat & both ears infected........


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2017)

And still waiting on the snow.................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> And still waiting on the snow.................



Still raining here. I'm gonna make a run for it and hope I get home. 

Ya'll have a good one.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Dang Keebs! Hope he gets well quickly. Chief maybe your crew can shake the crud too! They sent us home about 40 minutes early.Mz.R already had a fire going and two rib eyes laid out. Bout half way through my first BLD. Wood is stacked on the porch, we are in for the evening!


----------



## Keebs (Jan 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Still raining here. I'm gonna make a run for it and hope I get home.
> 
> Ya'll have a good one.


 Stay warm, sista!


Moonpie1 said:


> Dang Keebs! Hope he gets well quickly. Chief maybe your crew can shake the crud too! They sent us home about 40 minutes early.Mz.R already had a fire going and two rib eyes laid out. Bout half way through my first BLD. Wood is stacked on the porch, we are in for the evening!


 rib eyes sound awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Keebs said:


> LilD just took my little man............ strep throat & both ears infected........



Copy that, all three of us have an infection. Got meds, going to take them and make all three of us a hot toddy right now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2017)

Me and my bro Moonpie are on the same page, drankin a lil likker, and have 2 aged ribeyes that are gonna be pan seared !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2017)

Gonna grill some North Georgia sweet kone, shrooms, broccoli, squash and onion...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna grill some North Georgia sweet kone, shrooms, broccoli, squash and onion...



We're just going to finish off some chili.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> We're just going to finish off some chili.





Hope ya'll feel better Brohole, pound the Vitamin C, with OJ !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Pan seared aged ribeyes sound mighty good though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope ya'll feel better Brohole, pound the Vitamin C, with OJ !!!



10-fo, Jag wipin us out on the OJ.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

I've been cravin some chili Jeff. Quack, we are having a music root and a bunny puddin to go with our dead cow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Nuttin but cold rain here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I've been cravin some chili Jeff. Quack, we are having a music root and a bunny puddin to go with our dead cow.



We cook some questionable aminals as Cajuns, but ain't Neva had no music root and bunny puddin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Cabbage ain't a root, lemme think some more.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

I have been known to play a tune.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

*Cold rain here too.*

Mixed with a few BLD flurries Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Bunny puddin..... Hmmmmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Salad


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Sweet tater and a salad Chief.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

You got it  Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Quack be studying that music root too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Sweet tater and a salad Chief.



I thought about sweet taters for a second or two. Love me some sweet taters.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yessir Chief we are partial to them here too. That chili sure has peaked my cravin meter Chief. Sounds like probably tomorrow night.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Yeah I can envision clutch dust coming from his ears trying to figure that one out!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

Back deck rain from today is now frozen and ice dropping from the sky. It's down right cold out.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Stay warm P44. It's just cold rain here at 31220.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Blood?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2017)

Haaaay! Just woke up... Tired tadeff .... Soon as I opened my eyes the wife axed me if I want a dranky drank! What a good woman!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Blood?



Yes sir?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

You working or off tonight? I have somewhat of a head start on you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Back deck rain from today is now frozen and ice dropping from the sky. It's down right cold out.



Evenin foty-fo, boy bout to drive me  waitin on it to turn to something besides rain here.



blood on the ground said:


> Haaaay! Just woke up... Tired tadeff .... Soon as I opened my eyes the wife axed me if I want a dranky drank! What a good woman!



Shoot yeah blood, I'm feelin better every minute.....might join ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

Everything coming down is freezing. 1/8 inch so far. Oh boy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

Dang P44!! Hope you stocked up on yo likka!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> You working or off tonight? I have somewhat of a head start on you.





Jeff C. said:


> Evenin foty-fo, boy bout to drive me  waitin on it to turn to something besides rain here.
> 
> 
> 
> Shoot yeah blood, I'm feelin better every minute.....might join ya!



Working on keeping this fire stoked up!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Everything coming down is freezing. 1/8 inch so far. Oh boy.



Can I play that Paul Simon song now?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

We got a goot one going too Bloodbro! Turn it out Miggy!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Can I play that Paul Simon song now?



Who?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

I am bad with American measurements...so I will say 3mm of ice. Ice skating material out back...and in da front. 

Gots a 30 pk Moon!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm married to the malicious fire bug! No worries about ours not doing business Bloodbro!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 6, 2017)

That will work P44! What about tomorrow?


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> That will work P44! What about tomorrow?



I got a Tyota as dad calls them, a Subaru and Honda Foe Wheeler. We will find beer!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 6, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Who?



I hesitate to post it up. It makes Quack kind of frisky.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Big ol pot of chili going here with a MLD.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I hesitate to post it up. It makes Quack kind of frisky.



Great, now he is going to hump the keyboard. You know, work extra hard....


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

I got retweeted by Glen Burns after tweeting a pic of the ice to DDD and Miggy!  GON is famous!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

I know I wouldn't know when the boy got home when he moved out before his back surgery, but dad gum. It's getting NASTY out there. biting nails......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

The boy just called. On his way home.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 6, 2017)

Covered in big flakes!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Well that's a good sign. ^^^^


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know I wouldn't know when the boy got home when he moved out before his back surgery, but dad gum. It's getting NASTY out there. biting nails......



He'll be a'ight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

So far the winter weather is a bust down this way, steady rain. Jag is disappointed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He'll be a'ight.



Yes he will. 
Getting slippery out there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

^^^ With that being said, it's a good thing. If this would've been freezing rain or ice, we'd be in a heap of trouble.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> So far the winter weather is a bust down this way, steady rain. Jag is disappointed.



Awwwwwwe.
Snow,freezing rain, yuck out here. 
The boy got home!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Awwwwwwe.
> Snow,freezing rain, yuck out here.
> The boy got home!





And to make matters worse, his weather station isn't working.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> And to make matters worse, his weather station isn't working.



 Weather channel is your friend. 
Now all they talkin bout is cars. Juss like Jag with his weather.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

I was gonna go outside and pee, but it's rainin too hard.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

I'm going to the pool house AKA smokin house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Weather channel is your friend.
> Now all they talkin bout is cars. Juss like Jag with his weather.



He's been going back n forth from the WC to his weather radio.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm going to the pool house AKA smokin house.



Out in da garage now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

If it was cold enuff, I'd go outside and let it freeze my runny nose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

I'd have nosesicles.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> He's been going back n forth from the WC to his weather radio.



Tell him to keep us posted.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd have nosesicles.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 6, 2017)

Watching the weather channel with Jag, a Cialis commercial came on and he said, "I don't need that".


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Watching the weather channel with Jag, a Cialis commercial came on and he said, "I don't need that".



Giggle


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 6, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> I was gonna go outside and pee, but it's rainin too hard.



11:30 and I was going to do the same but it is still 38* and raining hard right now in 30055


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Got up and loaded the wood heater again. Had a big bed of coals, ignition was quick. 37 degrees here at 31220,wind chill 30. Hope everyone north of us is ok. Going back to sleep over and out.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

Up at 3:10 to let the dog out it is 35* and snowing just a little.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Up at 3:10 to let the dog out it is 35* and snowing just a little.



04:30 it was drizzly and 34°f
05:15 and it's 30.4°f and snowing.

I was so hoping to avoid sub freezing temperature and dandruff from the gods.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 7, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Wet and Cold Saturday to all of you drivelers.

Goblin's coffee does sound like a good idea this morning.


Well, it is has just been rain in my area and not a single "snowflake".  

Now we do have plenty of "flakes" in this area BUT most everyone of them are Politicians that don't have a clue what their name is, what year it is, what month it is, what day it is, what planet that they are living on, who their mama is, who their daddy is, etc, etc, etc.  Every one of them look like those wind-up dolls that when you wind them up, they only walk around and around in circles with both hands out saying, "Gimme, Gimme, Gimme", etc.

The ONLY thing that most of this IDIOTS know is spending all of the taxpayers money as fast as they can by giving away loads of money to every "special interest group" that is still hanging onto the Democrat's coattail while chanting, "Everything in life is FREE for us".  The truth is that it wouldn't hurt my feelings one bit if EVERY DEMOCRAT ON THIS PLANET CEASED TO EXIST.  Rant over.


Now lets head further north to see if we can find enough real snow to have a snowball fight.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

33 and a dry drifting snow is falling but the ground is of course wet with that temp.   I had hoped for a little white on the ground.

Time for fresh coffee


----------



## cramer (Jan 7, 2017)

Good morning all
Thanks for the coffee G
No white stuff on the ground
Wind chimes are playing their songs


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

yw cramer

I don't even have the wind at this moment.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2017)

Morning, wonder if Waffle Hizzle is open?  Tell ya in a bit.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> Morning, wonder if Waffle Hizzle is open?  Tell ya in a bit.



Can't imagine the AwfulHouse being closed.   

But if'n you head this way, I am open for b'fast too.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Mornin.
I guess all the snow fell between 6 and 7 this mornin. It's all white out there.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

I looked out at 2 and H22 looked out at 5 Nothing. Got up at 7 and everything is covered.

On a lighter note.............
It's gonna be 68 Thursday!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

in the last 30 minutes the elevated surfaces now have a dusting and plus/minus the wind has really picked up.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Very windy here.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2017)

I'll go out in a bit, I am getting my nerves energized about getting down my drive....Will take the Subaru.

On a better side note, check out this goodness! Dear baby Jesus, please make this happen!

http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/06/news/companies/keurig-anheuser-busch-inbev-beer-brewer/index.html


----------



## cramer (Jan 7, 2017)

I don't need a Keurig to mix Wild Turkey and KO
Sears sold Craftsman to Stanley


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 7, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I'll go out in a bit, I am getting my nerves energized about getting down my drive....Will take the Subaru.
> 
> On a better side note, check out this goodness! Dear baby Jesus, please make this happen!
> 
> http://money.cnn.com/2017/01/06/news/companies/keurig-anheuser-busch-inbev-beer-brewer/index.html



Idjit, your driveway is 10 feet long. Now keeping from sliding down the hill and through the cul de sac once you hit the road is another story all together...


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Idjit, your driveway is 10 feet long. Now keeping from sliding down the hill and through the cul de sac once you hit the road is another story all together...



I am almost there....hold my beer.

Told y'all they wasn't no blizzard coming.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2017)

It's not the length, its the angle.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2017)

11.3 inches of snow in paulding co.... It's official


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Mornin....light layer of ice on most everything with a very light dusting in spots that looks like powdered sugar.

I went out @ 3:30 am when I noticed it was beginning to freeze. Glad it wasn't heavier because looking at the deciduous trees off in the distance you can see the ice, not so much up close.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 11.3 inches of snow in paulding co.... It's official



Dang man, we only got 10 inches a click east.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Good morning Gobble, Cramer, Miggy,Bloodbro,P44,EE, Mrs. H and Chief. Slept in way later than usual today. Hope everyone is safe and warm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> 11.3 inches of snow in paulding co.... It's official



Did you or the misses measure (claim) the 11 inches?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Gobble, Cramer, Miggy,Bloodbro,P44,EE, Mrs. H and Chief. Slept in way later than usual today. Hope everyone is safe and warm.



Mornin Moon, yeah I hope the idjits around here stay off the roads. I walked out on my driveway and there's spots that look dry. Then there's spots that look damp(not wet) just a damp look. There's spotty patches of a very thin layer of ice that you just can't tell is ice until you walk on it.

I imagine the roads are the same.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 7, 2017)

*Nice and warm.*

If you can root Mz. R out of the way. This is feeling good this AM.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

And Btw, some of the damp looking spots don't have ice either. Some do.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

I managed to convince my young crew member in Easley, SC to at least rent a 4WD yesterday, for his ride down thru ATL tomorrow morning to pick another crew member up in Gwinett Co and swing through here and pick me up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you or the misses measure (claim) the 11 inches?



Prevert!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Thought you wuz going hunting this morning Bloodbro?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2017)

Fired up the smoker this morning.... Rubbed up a Boston butt... It's a little chilly out for short pants


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Prevert!!!



whatever do you mean?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Thought you wuz going hunting this morning Bloodbro?



Vitamin BL water got in the way


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> It's a little chilly out for short pants



Nancy!!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Fired up the smoker this morning.... Rubbed up a Boston butt... It's a little chilly out for short pants



Goot grief, thatl be good!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> It's not the length, its the angle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Yep, it's a lil chilly out there. UV rays are good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Morning 22. Whatcha cooking today? I see Bloodbro is gittin busy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nancy!!!



That wasn't nice!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning 22. Whatcha cooking today? I see Bloodbro is gittin busy.



All this talk about ribeyes flung a cravin. I reckon it's gonna be steak.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

The boy just left for work. Been on the phone all mornin workin. I'm so very proud of him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy just left for work. Been on the phone all mornin workin. I'm so very proud of him.



Makin' it work.   Hopefully there are sales in the near future.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Go Cody! Heck yeah! We are gonna fix a pot of chili. The cravin has been flung!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Go Cody! Heck yeah! We are gonna fix a pot of chili. The cravin has been flung!



Had that last night.  Lots of left ovas.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 7, 2017)

I think I may go try to jump up a deer.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Go Cody! Heck yeah! We are gonna fix a pot of chili. The cravin has been flung!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Makin' it work.   Hopefully there are sales in the near future.



Thanks guys. Aint no stopping that boy.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 7, 2017)

*Brekfus.*

Cooked the grits with some chicken stock saved from earlier. Cheese, Rotel and sausage added.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Cooked the grits with some chicken stock saved from earlier. Cheese, Rotel and sausage added.



Mouth watering.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Cooked the grits with some chicken stock saved from earlier. Cheese, Rotel and sausage added.



Dang it, Moon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I think I may go try to jump up a deer.



Won't be hard if you find their tracks, it's a blast. Go have fun, they won't go too far either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

with miggy's blue bird sky I'm seeing my dusting will soon be gone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Looks like it's going to be scrambled egg sammiches and link sausage for lunch.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 7, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> with miggy's blue bird sky I'm seeing my dusting will soon be gone.


Pbbtt!!.....6 inches of rain yesterday, and it is sleeting here now.........I ain't seen no bluebird sky since thursday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

My kinda snow storm. Pretty white in the morning and all gone by noon.
That sunshine is beautiful!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2017)

Hopped in the pool for a quick swim! .... Stupid wind keeps blowing my shade umbrella over!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Belly is full, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Fixin to go get on ladder and pull Jag's weather station down and see if I can find out what's wrong with it. If I can't get it to work it's going back to da sto.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 7, 2017)

In that cold water did you have to break out your little smokies hammock?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm kinda like blood tho, probly should catch a buzz first.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> In that cold water did you have to break out your little smokies hammock?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> In that cold water did you have to break out your little smokies hammock?


That's embarrassing Joe!


Jeff C. said:


> I'm kinda like blood tho, probly should catch a buzz first.


Absolutely!


Jeff C. said:


>



That wasn't nice Jiff!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> That's embarrassing Joe!
> 
> Absolutely!
> 
> ...



Don't get so uptight bloodbro. 

Well, gotta return the weather station. It's the indoor electronic display that's bad.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

I'm bored. I'm ready for Summer.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bored. I'm ready for Summer.



Womenz...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Took a lil ride, surprised at how much ice I'm still seeing in the trees. Did see a couple frozen spots on the road where no sun has hit it all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm bored. I'm ready for Summer.



You better be glad that's not the only season we have.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2017)

Cooking away!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2017)

I ain't never lived in a sub-divided neighborhood


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You better be glad that's not the only season we have.


NOT!


blood on the ground said:


> Cooking away!


Gonna be good! 
Steak, bunny pudding and Texas toast on the menu for tonight. Hope the grill starts. It's freezing out there.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking goot Bloodbro. Got some chili going for later. Me&Mz. R are going to ride out to our sons house and bust a little far wood.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 7, 2017)

That's sounding goot too Mrs. H. Thoroughly enjoyed ours last night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2017)

More fun times in the mine the next 2 nights !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 7, 2017)

Listening to some Keith Whitley... Mixing some dranky drank... And stoking the fire...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> NOT!
> 
> Gonna be good!
> Steak, bunny pudding and Texas toast on the menu for tonight. Hope the grill starts. It's freezing out there.



Move to the outback....better brush up on your aboriginal speak tho.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> More fun times in the mine the next 2 nights !!



You get any Frozen precip, Quackbro?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You get any Frozen precip, Quackbro?



Probably cubes falling out of the door of the 'fridge.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> You get any Frozen precip, Quackbro?




Not that I'm aware of, went to bed at 3am didn't wake up till 3pm.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not that I'm aware of, went to bed at 3am didn't wake up till 3pm.


You missed it.
Still got snow on the ground in places. It better melt tomorrow. Snow on the ground three days means there is more to come.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You missed it.
> Still got snow on the ground in places. It better melt tomorrow. Snow on the ground three days means there is more to come.





Dawn said it snowed on her way to work today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

The boy is the bomb at selling cars. Another sell today.
Hasn't even gotten his first paycheck yet.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

He just texted me and used a cuss word (which I have NEVA heard him say in front of a woman).
He's stoked.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 7, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> The boy is the bomb at selling cars. Another sell today.
> Hasn't even gotten his first paycheck yet.



Go Cody


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

^^^ yep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 7, 2017)

Attaboy  Cody !!!



Good evening ya'll !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Attaboy  Cody !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening ya'll !!!!



You ought to be well rested for work. Wish I could sleep that long.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 7, 2017)

Way to go Cody!!! Just got back from our sons house in the river. Been splitting fire wood. Got my chili cravin satisfied! I'm done!


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Got the cow meat done, dead yardbird runnin gear on for tomorrow, no need in wasting da kangsford. It's freaking COLD out thera!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Fried chikin dipped in ketchup n hot sauce wit Mac n cheese


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 7, 2017)

Sounds good bro; Prolly goin to add that to da grilled yardbird tomorrow for the girl


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 7, 2017)

Hornet22 said:


> Sounds good bro; Prolly goin to add that to da grilled yardbird tomorrow for the girl



Heck yeah.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 8, 2017)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday morning to all of you frozen Drivelers.  Dang if it is not really COLD outside today since the weather man just said it is 25 ° and it feels like 19 ° right now.  I thought that I had to pee but Mr Whatumacallit just won't cooperate since it is so cold. 

Guess I will go back inside and get a hot shower now and try to get fully awake.  Of course, some of Gobblin's hot coffee could really help that right about now too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 8, 2017)

And before I forget....Just a note to Mr and Mrs H. 

Wow it sounds like Cody is doing great right now.  Congratulations to him and both of you as well for a job well done !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2017)

cold outside but the coffee will warm the inside.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2017)

18 degrees on my back porch.  Finally some duck hunting weather !!


----------



## cramer (Jan 8, 2017)

Morning HOQ, EE & Gobble

Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## cramer (Jan 8, 2017)

You gonna catch some ducks Quack or buy some at the store


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2017)

Morning kids!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Mornin youngins


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2017)

Morning bro's, it was a lil nipplish last night with that wind kicking.  



Whatchaya'll got planned for today ???   I know Chiefbro gonna be working on something ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Yep, I gotta ride to N'awlins Quack.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Morning EE,Gobble, Cramer, Chief, Bloodbro and Quackbro. Gonna go out to sons house and work on his firewood storage shed and split some more firewood.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Mornin Moon, nothin like a good crackling fire on a morning like today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Ride won't be here til about noon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2017)

Mornin.

It's a brisk 14 degrees. 

Polar bear cannon ball. 

Safe travels Jeff fa fa!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, I gotta ride to N'awlins Quack.




Safe travels Chief, don't forget the Jolly Ranchers . . 




Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE,Gobble, Cramer, Chief, Bloodbro and Quackbro. Gonna go out to sons house and work on his firewood storage shed and split some more firewood.




Ya'll some workin fools !!! 


I'm so tired I couldn't find my buttocks with both hands.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2017)

Bring me back some skrimps and mufallota (sp?) spread.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2017)

My Packers are playing today. I better get it on TV. Sometimes they aren't on down here.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 8, 2017)

Quang x 2.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.
> 
> It's a brisk 14 degrees.
> 
> ...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chief, don't forget the Jolly Ranchers . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do, I actually enjoy this ride down to NOLA, easy ride through the countryside, no big cities to speak of. Montgomery and Mobile.



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bring me back some skrimps and mufallota (sp?) spread.



Will do MANDY, come to think of it I'm low on shrimps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2017)

Enjoy your Sunday bro's, gonna crash..


----------



## cramer (Jan 8, 2017)

nite quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Safe travels Chief, don't forget the Jolly Ranchers . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quack needs a flashlight and maybe a road map.

I'm going to the UGA women's bb game against Vandy


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Was talkin to my buddy down in Bay St Louis where one the crew members meets us and leaves his car and rides with us when we go down there. We stop in every time we go. Last night he was having a party with friends and neighbor's. They had raw oysters, grilled oysters, etc., last night. We're a day late. 

Anyway, he was telling me about his 50" flat screen getting stolen from his party room downstairs under the house built on stilts. They caught the fools and found out where all of the stolen goods had gone. A female that was tied in with the burglary ring had giver her Dad the 50" TV to her Dad for a Christmas present. He was sitting there watching it when the cops showed up.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Was talkin to my buddy down in Bay St Louis where one the crew members meets us and leaves his car and rides with us when we go down there. We stop in every time we go. Last night he was having a party with friends and neighbor's. They had raw oysters, grilled oysters, etc., last night. We're a day late.
> 
> Anyway, he was telling me about his 50" flat screen getting stolen from his party room downstairs under the house built on stilts. They caught the fools and found out where all of the stolen goods had gone. A female that was tied in with the burglary ring had giver her Dad the 50" TV to her Dad for a Christmas present. He was sitting there watching it when the cops showed up.


Sounds like bayou justice is getting a little soft.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

From another buddy that lives close by, they got a boat-motor-trailer, generator, gas cans, tools, and all kinds of other stuff. They recovered stolen items from 2 states and 7 different counties.

My buddies recovered all of their stuff.


----------



## cramer (Jan 8, 2017)

I hope Quack filled the tank on the truck .
Miz Dawn said I could borrow it to take Chief to NOLA if'n we bring back some skrimps


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sounds like bayou justice is getting a little soft.



Not if they get caught.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

cramer said:


> I hope Quack filled the tank on the truck .
> Miz Dawn said I could borrow it to take Chief to NOLA if'n we bring back some skrimps


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Quack = hiding keys


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Safe journey Chief, sounds like you just missed out on the feast! Hopefully you will have time to gather up some of the bounty for the trip home. Morning Mrs. H and Miggy. Fixin to scare up a late brekfus.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jeff-Spent almost all of 2009 down there between Houma, NO, Baton Rouge, Gonzales and all parts in between. Yalls good people down there until too much fire water....then I just can't understand a word anyone has to say.. Well, there was one fist fight

Apparently, it doesn't matter how small the ditch you are in running wide open in a pontoon boat, drunk, ifin you gotta pee, you jump out...

Was outrunning a lightening storm on the way back to the French Settlement from Lake Maurepas and they took a short cut..  Once we got back, had a 150lbs of baby lobsters and all the fixins. Good times!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Safe journey Chief, sounds like you just missed out on the feast! Hopefully you will have time to gather up some of the bounty for the trip home. Morning Mrs. H and Miggy. Fixin to scare up a late brekfus.



Yeah, many times they load me up with fresh fish, blue crabs, etc., provide the ice chests and ice too. You gotta take it.....



Patriot44 said:


> Jeff-Spent almost all of 2009 down there between Houma, NO, Baton Rouge, Gonzales and all parts in between. Yalls good people down there until too much fire water....then I just can't understand a word anyone has to say.. Well, there was one fist fight
> 
> Apparently, it doesn't matter how small the ditch you are in running wide open in a pontoon boat, drunk, ifin you gotta pee, you jump out...
> 
> Was outrunning a lightening storm on the way back to the French Settlement from Lake Maurepas and they took a short cut..  Once we got back, had a 150lbs of baby lobsters and all the fixins. Good times!




Probably the only reason I'm still alive is I moved away over 30 years ago.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably the only reason I'm still alive is I moved away over 30 years ago.



I almost didn't survive a year...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I almost didn't survive a year...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Their Priests cuss, smoke, and drink.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> Yeah, many times they load me up with fresh fish, blue crabs, etc., provide the ice chests and ice too. You gotta take it.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Patriot44 said:


> I almost didn't survive a year...





Jeff C. said:


>



I spent 18 months in Monroe.   Much quieter in up state but I kept my head low anyhow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Might as well go get packed.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I spent 18 months in Monroe.   Much quieter in up state but I kept my head low anyhow.



10-4, completely different accent and lifestyle too.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I spent 18 months in Monroe. Much quieter in up state but I kept my head low anyhow.





Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, completely different accent and lifestyle too.



I found out that during Marti Gras, the entire state(at least where I was) stays drunk for a week and looks for babies buried in a cake covered in green and purple glitter....even the kids. True story.

They even decorate the graveyards lading up to Easter.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2017)

Here is a pic of after the drunken pontoon ride, but before the fist fight...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I found out that during Marti Gras, the entire state(at least where I was) stays drunk for a week and looks for babies buried in a cake covered in green and purple glitter....even the kids. True story.
> 
> They even decorate the graveyards lading up to Easter.



And that's the truth. 



Patriot44 said:


> Here is a pic of after the drunken pontoon ride, but before the fist fight...


 
Seen many a table like that. 

When we were young kids we would catch them all day and bring'em home to Momma to cook for us. Good times!

Then one day out of the blue she says, "y'all cook'em, you know how".


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2017)

Making some cat heads!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Good morning P44. Glad you and Chief survived. Blood did you get my texts?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning P44. Glad you and Chief survived. Blood did you get my texts?



I got them sir.... You are the man


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> I got them sir.... You are the man



How did that butt turn out?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> How did that butt turn out?



Excellent !


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2017)

Second pic is my sammich covered in slaw.... Ugly pic ...delicious eats


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Second pic is my sammich covered in slaw.... Ugly pic ...delicious eats



That is just how I like! Awesome!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> That is just how I like! Awesome!



Thanks bro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Love me some Bobuhku n slaw, bloodbro!



Ride is about an hour out, pickin up other whippersnapper in Lawrenceville.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2017)

Upset with the wife... She won't let her mom walk her dog because of the ice on the sidewalk!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> Upset with the wife... She won't let her mom walk her dog because of the ice on the sidewalk!



I had to pry the garbage can open with a screwdriver to put a bag of garbage in it a few minutes ago. 

Daughter was here last night and she wanted to put Everett's stroller in her trunk. I had a 3' pry bar and couldn't pry it open without fear of damaging it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Chilly out there, but sho feels goot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Wonder how many skrimps MizTuTu wants....5 or 6?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 8, 2017)

Patriot44 said:


> I almost didn't survive a year...



I almost dint survive a week.  Drove skrait to Batonruje one time with a bud to watch them dawgs in the Dome. Got in late,late thirty and the folks we were stayin with were still goin strong. Took a small nap and got woke up at daylite by a bunch of FINE coon *** weminz with a plate of sausage and eggs and a bottle of EW. Drove back down to NOLA acrost that big long bridge, got separated from my crowd, had a big time! Oh, met Jeffafa a day or so later and didnt know it till bout 30+ years later


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 8, 2017)

*Hiding place.*

Was unloading some firewood from truck this morning that we split yesterday. Found Mr. Bushy tail's stash.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 8, 2017)

*Front view.*

Bet he forgot about these.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Hornet22 said:


> I almost dint survive a week.  Drove skrait to Batonruje one time with a bud to watch them dawgs in the Dome. Got in late,late thirty and the folks we were stayin with were still goin strong. Took a small nap and got woke up at daylite by a bunch of FINE coon *** weminz with a plate of sausage and eggs and a bottle of EW. Drove back down to NOLA acrost that big long bridge, got separated from my crowd, had a big time! Oh, met Jeffafa a day or so later and didnt know it till bout 30+ years later



That still blows my mind!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

moonpie1 said:


> bet he forgot about these.



lol.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

I'mon miss y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

Boy's ain't here yet.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 8, 2017)

I hate sundy....


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> That still blows my mind!



That is awesome!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 8, 2017)

They just drove up.....holler later folks!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Bet he forgot about these.




I love finding stuff like that!

My best find was a few years ago, we had a load delivered and almost every log had wire and electric fence ensulators in them from probably the 60's best we could tell. I think I have some pics somewhere. Was none to happy about ruining a chain!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 8, 2017)

P44 I have found all sorts of stuff over the years. Wish I had taken more pics! And yep I have boogered more than a few chains too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 8, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> Was unloading some firewood from truck this morning that we split yesterday. Found Mr. Bushy tail's stash.



That is cool!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 8, 2017)

Good afternoon Miggy. Thanks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2017)

Heyyyyyyyyyy !!!  Last one til Wed . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2017)

get er done quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2017)

Dang, up to 215lbs, gotta get back on the low carbs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 8, 2017)

Good Sunday evening bro's, time to get 'er done !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2017)

Quiet time in the driveler


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2017)

Evening youngins.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2017)

Take me too your leader.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 8, 2017)

I got some ham for him.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 8, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Take me too your leader.



There is a leader?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2017)

3 mo eyewerez


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2017)

morning and brrrrrrrr


----------



## blood on the ground (Jan 9, 2017)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning and brrrrrrrr



morning sir


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2017)

Quiet night?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Morning Gobble and Bloodbro.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jan 9, 2017)

Good Morning Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie, Quack (who is so very quiet without internet at work  ) and to the rest of the sleepy Driveler World.

I hope that Chief and his gang made it down to New Orleans without any problems.  

It is time to get serious about work again now that ALL of the holidays are officially OVER and done.

Coffee does sound like a good plan this morning to help get these cobwebs out of my eyes.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 9, 2017)

This one will be history by the time I get home.

Sockbro and moonbro,  morning to you 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 9, 2017)

I better get one in before it's gone.

Morning from NOLA drivelers, time to get this show Rollin'.

Have a nice day!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2017)

KyDawg said:


> Take me too your leader.





KyDawg said:


> I got some ham for him.



I think I've had every kuntray ham in the southeast, one you sent to us was the best, I just had to share.  Wish I could take it back . . 




Jeff C. said:


> I better get one in before it's gone.
> 
> Morning from NOLA drivelers, time to get this show Rollin'.
> 
> Have a nice day!





Later bro, careful with that back. 

Can't tell'em nuttin...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Jan 9, 2017)

Morning  folks


----------



## Keebs (Jan 9, 2017)

Mornin.......... scuse me............ oooppss, sorry didn't see you there, darlin'............. 















How Ya'll Are??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 9, 2017)

Gonna take me a lil nappy nap, wake up and hava lil dranky drank !!!


----------

